# Wie sieht es 2020 an euren Teichen aus?



## ThorstenC (12. Jan. 2020)

Ich eröffne mal den Reigen.
Vielleicht kann ja jemand meinen Vertipper verbessern.
Danke.

Heute Sonnenschein.. Märzwetter im Januar..Kaffee auf der Terrasse am Teich...Koi kamen hoch und waren hungrig.


----------



## troll20 (12. Jan. 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Ich eröffne mal den Reigen.


Wie jetzt, so ganz ohne Bilder dieses Jahr


----------



## Olli.P (13. Jan. 2020)

Hi,

Überschrift korrigiert, ist's so recht?


----------



## ThorstenC (13. Jan. 2020)

Dankeschön.
Sonst hätte ich mich bis zum 31.12.2020 "schämen müssen".


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (16. Jan. 2020)

z.Z siehts jahreszeitlich bedingt noch ziemlich mau aus

der Anblick von Teich und Garten ist im Moment net gerade förderlich für meine Depressionen

aber zumindest ist der Teich durch den vielen Regen die letzten Wochen endlich wieder mal randvoll und läuft über

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (17. Jan. 2020)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen – mein Teich ist auch rappelvoll – hurra! Er war bis gestern sogar übervoll, weil der Ablauf blockiert war. Und das Wetter ist auch verhältnismäßig schön, rund 9 Grad und Sonne, da werde ich mich jetzt am Wochenende mal dranmachen, tote Pflanzen rund um den Teich zu entfernen, damit der Überlauf des Teiches frei bleibt. Außerdem will ich in diesem Frühjahr dem Vormarsch der wuchernden Pestwurf Einhalt gebieten, jawohl! Der Eisvogel ist übrigens täglicher Gast an meinem Teich, den __ Reiher habe ich aber seit letztem Jahr nicht mehr gesehen. Schade!

                     

Zum Vergleich hier noch mal die Dürresituation vom vergangenen Sommer:


----------



## Tomy26 (18. Jan. 2020)

Hallo

Ja mein Teich ist auch richtig schön voll.

Alles fängt schon langsam an zu wachsen (17.01.2020 waren es 14 Grad) und __ Schnecken habe ich unzählige im ersten Filterteich.
Aber auch nur in dem einen Filterteich, im zweiten sind nur wenige zu finden,


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Jan. 2020)

Hallo,
kann man den bei diesem schönen Wetter, wir hatten die Woche auch 13 Grad, schon anfangen vertrocknete Gräser usw. rauszunehmen ? Stört man den die __ Frösche, __ Schlangen und was weiß ich den was da noch alles ist, nicht? Ich muss mir ja die Zeit schon einteilen, da das Grundstück so groß ist. Also wird schönes Wetter gleich genutzt. Ach, der __ Fischreiher war heute auch schon wieder da..


----------



## samorai (19. Jan. 2020)

Klar doch, du kannst alles scheiden was zurück getrocknet ist. 
Ich schneide im November & Dezember.
Dann wird das reingefallene Zeugs abgekeschert bzw alles was auf dem Land liegen bleibt abgesaugt, der nächste Sturm könnte es auf dem Wasser wieder verteilen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (19. Jan. 2020)

Dachte an rausrupfen, da alles immer so wuchert hier


----------



## samorai (19. Jan. 2020)

Oh, na dann rupfe doch.


----------



## PeBo (20. Jan. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich schneide im November & Dezember.
> Dann wird das reingefallene Zeugs abgekeschert


Genauso mache ich das auch!

Früher, als es noch richtigen Frost gab und der Teich im Winter von einer begehbaren Eisschicht bedeckt war, habe ich auch manchmal mit der Schneeschaufel alles oberhalb des Eises abgeschert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Jan. 2020)

alle Goldfische noch vollzählig und wohlauf, agil und betteln andauernd um Futter


----------



## troll20 (23. Jan. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> alle Goldfische noch vollzählig und wohlauf, agil und betteln andauernd um Futter
> Anhang anzeigen 213159


Na die sehen ja hübsch aus, wo hast die denn her


----------



## Wachtlerhof (23. Jan. 2020)

Gell, die sind klasse.

Die hälfte von denen (8 Stück) sind von Berlin über Franken nach Hessen importiert.

(7 von Berlin eingeflogene sind in Franken beim Nachbarn gelandet)


----------



## trampelkraut (23. Jan. 2020)

Wachtlerhof schrieb:


> Gell, die sind klasse.
> 
> Die hälfte von denen (8 Stück) sind von Berlin über Franken nach Hessen importiert.
> 
> (7 von Berlin eingeflogene sind in Franken beim Nachbarn gelandet)



Bei mir treiben sich auch 10 Berliner Asylanten herum


----------



## trampelkraut (8. März 2020)

Guten Morgen!

Habe gerade mal ein paar Bilder gemacht. Bei uns hat es die letzten 6 Wochen gefühlt eigentlich nur geregnet, dem entsprechent ist der Teich bis Oberkante Unterlippe voll.

Es machte diesmal nicht richtig Spaß Gräser und Gehölze zu schneiden, ständige Unterbrechungen wegen Regen. Aber es ist geschafft.

  Die Palme wurde von meiner Frau gegen meinen Rat es sei noch zu früh ausgepackt.

  Im Moorbeet tut sich noch nichts

  Am Ufer wurde der ganze trockene Plunder zurück geschnitten

  Der __ Kalmus treibt schon aus

    Schmetterlins-__ Flieder wurde um 2/3 gekürzt und ausgelichtet

    Der Frühling kann kommen


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Im Moorbeet tut sich noch nichts


Nicht so schlimm. 
Kommst hier vorbei und machst bei mir Ordnung und wenn du zurück bist sieht das alles viel besser bei dir und mir aus.


----------



## Chelmon1 (8. März 2020)

Leute Leute, wart Ihr fleissig!!
Bei uns sieht es so aus:
     

Es hat so viel geregnet, dass ich überhaupt keine Lust hatte, was im Garten zu machen außer den paar Sturmschäden zu reparieren. Das Tomatendach und der kleine Holzunterstand war betroffen, also nix Großes und es ist alles wieder intakt.

Die Goldorfen waren ab und zu mal oben aber die Goldfische halten sich noch zurück.
   
Alles sehr idyllisch, im Garten. 
   

Komisch: die Zwiebeln und der Knoblauch wachsen dieses Jahr von rechts nach links!?!?

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Viele liebe Grüße,
Robert

@ Koile: Die Seerose hat ein neues Blatt am Start 

Und hier noch die Ordnung im Gewächshaus:


----------



## troll20 (8. März 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> Komisch: die Zwiebeln und der Knoblauch wachsen dieses Jahr von rechts nach links!?!?


Besser als von oben nach unten, denn dann bräuchte man für die Ernte immer eine Leiter


----------



## Tomy26 (9. März 2020)

So ganz habe ich den Teich noch nicht fertig aber das drumrum hat schon Formen angenommen.
    

Die Sonnenterasse ist schon voll.
    

Langsam kommen auch die ersten grünen Triebe
 

Ich muss wohl noch einen Termin zum aussaugen des Schwimmteichs finden.
Wann macht ihr das ??


----------



## GabiundBernd (9. März 2020)

Habe heute die ersten 2 __ Frösche gesehen, der Frühling kommt


----------



## Goldkäferchen (10. März 2020)

Hallo, 

so sieht's im Moment in Oberhavel aus. Hier tummeln sich auch 2 __ Frösche am Teich. Mußte die Schnüre über den Teich spanne, da der __ Fischreiher sich gütlich getan hatte. . Hier regnet's seit Tagen ohne Unterbrechung. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. März 2020)

Hi,
Bei uns hat es auch gefühlte hundert Jahre am Stück geregnet. Wenn es wärmer wäre könnte man ja wenigstens mal Reisanbau versuchen. 

Aber ab heute soll es dann ja doch mal trockener werden.


----------



## Wachtlerhof (14. März 2020)

Auf der Goldfischpfütze genießen die __ Frösche auch schon ihre ersten Sonnenbäder.


----------



## Pysur (16. März 2020)

Das sieht eher nach Liebesspiel aus als nach Sonnenbad 
Wir haben am WE den Filter wieder in Betrieb genommen und auch den ersten Frosch entdeckt - allerdings war der alleine unterwegs.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. März 2020)

bei mir sind die ersten __ Kröten im Teich am ücken. Heißt man kann die nächste Zeit im dunklen mit dem Hund wieder "Wanderer ohne Bergsteigerausrüstung" an der Gartenmauer einsammeln

MfG Frank


----------



## GabiundBernd (17. März 2020)

Endlich, einfach schön und quacken tun sie auch schon


----------



## Haggard (18. März 2020)

Die ersten Pflanzen sprießen schon und heute gab´s das erste Mal wieder Schwimmfutter. Schön, nach Monaten die Fische wieder sehen zu können und wie die teilweise gewachsen sind 
Mein Pflanzenbecken habe ich auch , so gut es geht, von Fadenalgen befreit du hatte sogar einen __ Bitterling und eine Minigoldschleie ( Brut ) im Kescher.

Leider noch keine __ Frösche, aber ich muss meinen Teich noch Amphibienfreundlicher gestalten.


----------



## trampelkraut (18. März 2020)

Habe gestern auch die erste Kröte gesichtet.


----------



## laurgas (18. März 2020)

mein teich ist seid einer woche eisfrei.die goldfische haben es alle geschafft.sie sind putzmunter.werde in den nächsten die umlaufpumpe in betrieb nehmen,aber noch ohne filter


----------



## sebi3 (18. März 2020)

Die __ Schwertlilie schaut schon wieder aus dem Teich.
 
Habe heute mal die Blätter größtenteils rausgezogen. Durch die Stürme im Winter ist doch einiges reingeflogen, obwohl ich im Herbst immer Blätter mit dem Kescher rausgefischt habe. Ziemlich viele Libellenlarven in den Blättern, von daher habe ich die immer nochmal durchgeschaut bevor sie auf dem Kompost gelandet sind und die __ Libellen zurück in den Teich geworfen. Das Wasser habe ich auch zu einem kleineren Teil getauscht, indem ich welches über den Bachlauf zulaufen ließ bis der Teich überlief.
Die __ Moderlieschen sind auch schon sehr aktiv, habe ein klein wenig Flockenfutter reingeworfen und sie haben sich richtig gierig darum gestritten.


----------



## koile (19. März 2020)

jetzt kann der Sommer kommen.


----------



## koile (20. März 2020)

Gestern den Filter in Betrieb genommen.


----------



## samorai (21. März 2020)

Bevor der Frost die weiße Pracht zerstört, noch schnell ein Foto geschossen.  

Und hier Frau Amsel, die sich am Teich bedient für die Nestpolsterung.

Der "Moosklauer" bei der Arbeit.


----------



## laurgas (21. März 2020)

heut ist der erste froschlaich im teich.in den nächsten tagen sind temperaturen bis zu minus 10grad vorausgesagt.schade!


----------



## ThorstenC (21. März 2020)

So langsam kommt der Frühling.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. März 2020)

Schnabeltiere haben wir schon länger als Gäste.
__ Frösche....noch nicht.


----------



## laurgas (21. März 2020)

ich hätte auch was anzubieten.froschlaich und die schuldigen


----------



## Digicat (21. März 2020)

Dein Link geht net ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## toschbaer (22. März 2020)

Hallo
 hab mal die Knipse rausgeholt  
  
   
     

Schönen Sontag noch
und macht das Beste draus

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

Gestern:


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2020)

laurgas schrieb:


> in den nächsten tagen sind temperaturen bis zu minus 10grad vorausgesagt.schade!



brrr, gut das man im Norden lebt , die __ Kröten sind hier aber z.Z auch net mehr aktiv da es nachts auf 0 Grad runtergeht (muß meine eine __ gelbe Scheinbanane jeden Abend zudecken - dei andere und andere frostempfindlich Kübel stehen nach dem Hexenschuß am Do zum Glück noch im Keller)

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

Bei uns sin - 5 Grad für die kommende Nacht angesagt.
Den Rosmarin habe ich mal ein bisschen eingepackt.
  

Schönen Restsonntag und lasst euch von diesen V - Dingern nicht das Leben vermiesen.
  
Schnell getrunken bevor es ausgelaufen ist


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. März 2020)

Hi Robert,

ein Bier kann (darf) man jetzt eh nur noch alleine oder zu zweit trinken

MfG Frank


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

hatte geflattert. Ist auch schöner so. 

Hoffentlich reicht das Aus.


----------



## Chelmon1 (22. März 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Robert,
> 
> ein Bier kann (darf) man jetzt eh nur noch alleine oder zu zweit trinken


Stimmt Frank. So isses leider.

Ich habe es mit einem Kommilitonen aus Berlin online getrunken.

Geht auch


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. März 2020)

Hallo und Grüße aus Oberhavel. Ganz schön kalt geworden, es ist noch Eis auf dem Teich.
Hier ein paar Bilder vom Teich und drumherum.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (24. März 2020)

und weil ihr so gerne Bilder guckt, noch ein paar von mir.
Bleibt gesund ! 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## troll20 (24. März 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Bleibt gesund !


Ihr alle auch


----------



## samorai (25. März 2020)

Wollte sich hier nicht einer als Reisbauer betätigen, da haette ich ein schönes Versuchsfeld für ihn. 
So weit das Auge reicht nur 60 cm tief.
    
Aber leider nur 5 bis 7 ° WT.
Da gibt es "blaue" Waden.


----------



## toschbaer (25. März 2020)




----------



## Miezetier (26. März 2020)

Hallo an alle 

Bei uns im Norden war ja seit meteorologischem Herbst Dauerherbst, Sturm und Regen wechselten sich ab, so dass ich mich sehr wenig bis gar nicht um meinen Teich und meine Shubunkins, die ich ja im letzten Mai eingesetzt hatte, gekümmert habe. Nun haben wir endlich mal ein paar Sonnentage und ich habe ein paar Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten . Am Montag habe ich dann erst einen Fisch entdeckt *freuwiebolle* und am nächsten Tag noch einen *jippie* und gestern traute ich meinen Augen nicht, habe ganz genau hingeschaut und beobachtet und bin total verblüfft - es schwimmt ein Mini-__ Shubunkin im Teich. Geschätzt ist der ca. 3 cm lang. Wie alt mag der wohl sein?

Liebe Grüße
Marion


----------



## samorai (26. März 2020)

War wohl zu ruhig im Winter.


----------



## Tomy26 (26. März 2020)

Zum Glück ist das bei uns am Niederrhein anders.
Sonne haben wir, etwas kalt ist es noch. 
Nachts um 0 und Tags 12 Grad aber das bei 12 Stunden Sonne.

Die __ Frösche waren auch schon fleißig, mit dem Ergebnis das die __ Molche jetzt satt sind.


----------



## troll20 (27. März 2020)

Miezetier schrieb:


> Wie alt mag der wohl sein?


Na vom letzten Sommer wird der sein gratuliere bis jetzt wieder Mama geworden  

Achso bevor ich es vergesse: im Schnitt werden aus zweien in einem Jahr weitere 2.
Im folge Jahr aus den 4 schn 16 oder so.
Usw. Usw.


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. März 2020)

32; 64; 128; 256; 512; 1024; 2048; 4096 nach 10 Jahren. - Mal grob gerechnet.
Uiiii, das wird dann aber eng im Teich! 

Nee, es gibt ja auch „Schwund“: Der __ Reiher, Libellenlarven; diverse Larven von Wasserkäfern, sogar Krankheiten sollen auch bei Fischen vorkommen. 

Wenn das in unseren Seen Weihern und Tümpeln so gehen würde könnte man drüber laufen ohne nass zu werden. 

Der Rene immer mit seine Trolligkeiten


----------



## dasHirschl (30. März 2020)

Ich bin schon ein Stück weiter aber das war vor ner Woche... der flache Bereich ist noch etwas tiefer und die Rundung noch etwas runder als auf dem Foto... Mehr geht jetzt aber in der Ecke nicht mehr, die Dame des Hauses ist schon traurig, dass ihre Bank dem flachen Pflanzbereich weichen musste...

Ich warte jetzt auf wärmeres Wetter zum Quellschweissmittel verarbeiten...

Der Filter läuft schon mal mit der ganz kleinen Pumpe und das Wasser war stand gestern, schon glasklar und bei 9 Grad Wassertemperatur. Wenn ich den Teich absenke,werde ich gleich das bisl Dreck absaugen...


----------



## ThorstenC (30. März 2020)

Brrrrr...vielleicht und hoffentlich die letzten Schneeflöckchen


----------



## koichteich (1. Apr. 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> 32; 64; 128; 256; 512; 1024; 2048; 4096 nach 10 Jahren. - Mal grob gerechnet.
> Uiiii, das wird dann aber eng im Teich!


Naja, René hat da schon nicht Unrecht, wie ich es erfahren habe. 
Ich hatte etwa 4 Goldie's im Teich, darunter auch 2 Shubi was ja auch Goldie's sind und es waren im 1. Jahr weit über 40 Baby,s.

Viel Glück beim verteilen... 

Gruß
Andras


----------



## Miezetier (1. Apr. 2020)

Chelmon1 schrieb:


> 32; 64; 128; 256; 512; 1024; 2048; 4096 nach 10 Jahren. - Mal grob gerechnet.
> Uiiii, das wird dann aber eng im Teich!
> 
> Nee, es gibt ja auch „Schwund“: Der __ Reiher, Libellenlarven; diverse Larven von Wasserkäfern, sogar Krankheiten sollen auch bei Fischen vorkommen.
> ...


Ach Du Schreck 

Ich habe letztes Jahr 5 Shubunkins eingesetzt. Bisher habe ich "nur" 2 "alte" Fische wiedergesehen und tatsächlich noch einen zweiten Kleinen . Bin irgendwie stolz, dass die Kleinen bisher überlebt haben. Dann kann mein Teich nicht ganz verkehrt angelegt sein


----------



## troll20 (1. Apr. 2020)

Miezetier schrieb:


> Dann kann mein Teich nicht ganz verkehrt angelegt sein



Naja, um so schlechter die Bedingungen werden um so mehr wird gefischelt . Damit man die Gene irgendwie weiter gibt.
Was sich die Natur so alles einfallen lässt


----------



## PeBo (2. Apr. 2020)

Alles steht in den Startlöchern. In wenigen Wochen wird hier hoffentlich meine Randbepflanzung wieder richtig schön grün und hoch sein:

  

Meine Bande ist gut durch den Winter gekommen, und sie streiten sich schon wieder um das bisschen Futter welches ich jetzt schon gebe.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Buddelfink (2. Apr. 2020)

Die Koifutterproduktion läuft auf Hochtouren


----------



## dizzzi (2. Apr. 2020)

Dieses Jahr ist mein Teichwasser erstaunlich schnell wieder klar. Noch nicht perfekt, aber der Grund in 1,8 Metern ist schon nach 3 Tagen UVC an, zu sehen.
Letztes Jahr hat es gut und gerne 2Wochen gedauert.
Hat einer eine Erklärung?


----------



## Buddelfink (2. Apr. 2020)

Ich bin kein Biologe, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass durch den milden Winter die Teichbiologie weniger Startschwierigkeiten hat, sofern der Teich unbeheizt war/ist.


----------



## dasHirschl (2. Apr. 2020)

Bei mir ist es auch so. Paar Tage die Pumpe mit UVC laufen, kann jede Tannennadel in 1.30m Tiefe liegen sehen. Und dabei hab ich nur die Springbrunnenpumpe am Filter hängen weil die andere Technik noch im Keller liegt


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2020)

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich wie schnell die Arbeiten am Teich umschlagen. 
Wurde im Winter noch gekechert wie blöd, heißt es jetzt im Frühjahr Folie abfegen. 
      
Habe noch ein paar Abstandhalter gebaut.


----------



## dasHirschl (2. Apr. 2020)

Eine Abdeckung ist bei mir dank einer 30 Meter Fichte für kommenden Herbst/Winter auch geplant. Schlimm dieses Nadelzeug...


----------



## axel120470 (2. Apr. 2020)

Da hier ja alle immer so schöne TAG-Bilder einstellen hab ich mir gedacht ich mach mal welche im Dunkeln ( allerdings mit Blitz, meine Fotografierkenntnisse sind noch nicht so gut damit ich ein gutes Nachtbild durch die entsprechenden Einstellungen hinbekomme )

      
Sind von heute.
Auch bei mir kommt jetzt so langsam Leben in den Teich, einzelne Pflanzen wollen schon.
Allerdings muss ich dieses Jahr einiges nachpflanzen. Leider haben sich einige Pflanzen im letzten Jahr nicht gut entwickelt und sind dann in diesem Winter eingegangen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2020)

Hi Axel,

mein ehemaliger "Asagi" ist nun ja net mehr der größte/dickste in deinem Pool, wird von den vor 2 Jahren noch kleinen "Shusui" langsam eingeholt

MfG Frank


----------



## axel120470 (3. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Frank.
Das kann vom Winkel der Aufnahme etwas täuschen. Ein bisschen Luft ist da noch. 
Aber er fühlt sich pudelwohl hier. 
Vielleicht besuchst Du denn hin ja dieses Jahr mal

Gruß Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Apr. 2020)

Wir hatten heute 18°C blauen Himmel ohne Kondensstreifen und strahlenden Sonnenscheim. So langsam tut sich was am Teich, die Fischis sonnen sich, __ Frösche und __ Kröten sind wieder aktiv und auch die Sumpfdotterblumen beginnen zu blühen.

        

wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sonntag und bleibt gesund


----------



## jolantha (5. Apr. 2020)

Hab gestern noch Laub   mit dem Kescher rausgeholt, und Libellenlarven, __ Schnecken etc. gerettet
und der Frosch saß mittendrin,   noch ganz kalt und unbeweglich .
Ist das jetzt ein Laub- Frosch ????


----------



## toschbaer (5. Apr. 2020)

nein Anne,
grüner(noch grau) __ Teichfrosch


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Apr. 2020)

Heute die Teichpflanzen sauber gemacht, die Abdeckung komplett runter und den Filter auf langsamer Drehzahl angeworfen. Wasser aufgefüllt.

Die UVC werde ich nächstes Wochenende zuschalten, wenn der Filter volle Kraft läuft.

Aktuell habe ich oben 8,5°C.


----------



## axel120470 (5. Apr. 2020)

Was für ein herrlicher Tag. 
Und da man ja nicht weg kann habe ich heute den ganzen Tag den Fischen beim schwimmen zugesehen
    

Euch noch einen schönen Abend.

Gruß 
Axel


----------



## samorai (6. Apr. 2020)

Heute wurde abgedeckt und ich kann meine Fischlies wieder deutlich sehen.  
Jetzt heißt es den ganzen Kram zu verstauen, wird jedes Mal immer mehr.      
Die Skimmer Pumpe wurde getauscht, die alte ist in die Kniee gegangen.  
Und etwas Kescher Reinigung durchgeführt.  
Morgen wird noch etwas gesaugt und dann ist alles hergerichtet, für die neue Saison.


----------



## dizzzi (8. Apr. 2020)

Bei mir haben die Goldfische schon Frühlingsgefühle. Keine Moral mehr im Teich...


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe heute Vormittag am Teich verbracht.

Auf den ersten Blick sieht alles ganz friedlich aus:
 
Bis wieder alles grün ist braucht es noch ein paar Tage. Im Bachlauf sind die Pflanzen aber schon recht groß:
 

Mein Enkel kann auch bereits den Teich genießen und findet das alles sehr spannend (natürlich nur unter Aufsicht):
 

Wenn da nur nicht diese aggressiven Monster __ Kröten wären:
 
 

Diese finden meine Koi nicht zum Knutschen:
 

Nein, Krieg ist angesagt. Die Kröten attackieren meine Koi wo sie nur können:
       

Teilweise springen diese auf die Koi, als wollten sie darauf reiten:

       

Ich hoffe auf wieder friedlichere Zeiten am Teich.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Mein Enkel kann auch bereits den Teich genießen und findet das alles sehr spannend (


Das kann garnicht sein, er sieht ja nichts wenn du mit ihm Blinde Kuh spielst und er die Augenbinde tragen muss. Pöser Opa.

Was diese Kröte angeht, tja besorg ihm einen Sexualpartner den er bespringen kann, als Ersatz für deine Koi.

Noch eine Frage am Rand wie macht man das mit der Sicherung wenn der kleine unbedingt baden will aber du nur auf 1,5Meter an ihn ran darfst 

Bis dahin und bleibt Gesund


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> wenn der kleine unbedingt baden will aber du nur auf 1,5Meter an ihn ran darfst



Ja René, das ist recht schwierig auch im Alltag – der Kleine hat einfach keine Vorstellung davon, wie groß ein Abstand von 1,5 m ist. Aber diese Nähe will ich ihm auch nicht verweigern. Ich hoffe einfach, dass es uns nicht erwischt.

In diesem Sinne

Bleibt gesund!

Peter


----------



## samorai (9. Apr. 2020)

Die Feiertage sind eingeläutet und ich sowie Kitty verbringen den Abend am Teich. Beide genießen den Moment zum abschalten.
  
Dann gab es heute den ersten Eisbergsalat, der ist aber schon wieder Geschichte.
  
Gestern wurde die Bürsten Tonne gesäubert und heute zum zweiten Mal der Ansaugkorb einer Pumpe.
Trotz saugen ist da noch mächtig viel Winter Dreck im Teich bzw kommen neue Algenflusen hinzu.

Kann doch immer wieder beobachten das die Koi in Richtung Filter Ausgang (RF) schwimmen.
  
Gefüttert wird zZt Nr. 1 von Konishi.
Eigentlich hat mich der Preis immer abgeschreckt aber man verbraucht nur ca die Hälfte zu anderen Futtersorten.  
Morgen werden mal die Wasser Werte gemessen. 

Wünsche Euch Frohe Ostern und bleibt gesund


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Apr. 2020)

Es wird langsam bunt, das Wasser hatte gestern Abend 18°C ich denke am Sonntag wird angebadet.

      

wünsche euch allen ein schönes Osterfest.


----------



## axel120470 (10. Apr. 2020)

Heute war Handfütterung angesagt. Füße ins Wasser hängen und mit den lieben kleinen Smalltalk halten. Da meine Tochter und mein Frauchen so einen Spaß am füttern haben dauert so ne Fütterung schonmal 2 Stunden
    

Frohe Ostern euch
Gruß
Axel


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. Apr. 2020)

Bei uns war vor vier Wochen nach einem Spaziergan plötzlich Froschlaich im Teich. Den haben die __ Molche komplett leergefressen. das habe ich nicht gewusst, daß die so scharf darauf sind. Sehr schade.

Aber jetzt gehrt es aufwärts in richtung Frühling. Heute hat der Teich 10°C.

Euch allen ein schönes Osterfest und haltet euch von Corona fern!

Ich hab mal dieses mexikanische Bier probiert. - Nicht mein Geschmack!


----------



## PeBo (10. Apr. 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Heute war Handfütterung angesagt.



Ja diese Karashi sind schon recht verfressene Wasserschweine und haben vor nichts Angst — aber dadurch auch leicht zahm zu bekommen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (10. Apr. 2020)

@Peter : Stimmt. Und die anderen sind dadurch auch zahmer geworden


----------



## RKurzhals (10. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,
heute habe ich meine dritte Runde am Teich gedreht. Die erste war einfach - Pflanzen zurückschneiden im Februar. Die zweite war durchwachsen - zweiter Rückschnitt o. k.; aber Pumpe defekt (nach einigem Nachschauen - die Regeleinheit  - sie hat es geschafft, nur wenig mehr als 24 Monate durchzuhalten). Gestern ist erst mal eine neue Pumpe gekommen, so dass der Trommler wieder läuft. 
Ein wenig am Teich blüht auch, und er wird auch langsam klar.


----------



## dasHirschl (11. Apr. 2020)

Ich habe gestern noch mal alles gegeben. Durchbruch und Folie mit Quellschweissmittel verklebt. Mal schauen wie das dann heute Mittag aussieht...


----------



## troll20 (11. Apr. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ja diese Karashi sind schon recht verfressene Wasserschweine und haben vor nichts Angst — aber dadurch auch leicht zahm zu bekommen.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Aber genau das wurde meinem zum Verhängnis, als der __ Reiher da stand und mit ihm Spielen wollte. Ca. 10 Meter kam er mit dem Fisch, dann musste er ihn wieder fallen lassen


----------



## Tomy26 (12. Apr. 2020)

Schöne Ostern

Wie die letzten Jahre auch wird das Wasser leicht grün. 
Sichttiefe ca 1 Meter, danach kann man nicht mehr erkennen.
Kein Filter und die Pflanzen sind noch nicht so weit ! ( und was schon weit war hat eine Ente gesättigt  )

Dafür ist schon so einiges an Tieren unterwegs.

Ein Molch in Pose
  

Suchbild für __ Molche ( 8 Stück ) leider schlecht zu erkennen
 

Die erste Kirscheblüte geht auf
 

Quarantaineprojekt Sommerfliederhecke
7 verschiedene __ Sommerflieder (schwarz, lila, gelb,rosa, weis )
    

Von Ende März noch Froschlaich, wurde leider alle 3 vollständig leergefressen.
Teilweise hingen 2 Molche gleichzeitig im Laichballen
       

Hier noch ein Bild (20.März) bei dem ich noch rätzel was die __ Wasserschraube anfrisst.
__ Enten waren es nicht, der Teich ist sonst unberührt und jeden Tag sind es so 5-10 Triebe.
Die Wasserschraube schwimmt auf der Oberfläche und hat keine Wurzeln mehr, teilweise 
ist der Pflanzenknoten auch weg.
Bei der Menge die ich im Teich habe ist es aber nicht schlimm, würde mich aber intressieren was die Wurzeln abfrisst.


----------



## dasHirschl (12. Apr. 2020)

Und weiter geht’s... Folie ist dicht... super !!!


----------



## dasHirschl (13. Apr. 2020)

So... Haken dran... darf jetzt wieder ringsrum grün werden...


----------



## PeBo (15. Apr. 2020)

Abendstimmung am Teich:

  

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (15. Apr. 2020)

Okay dann lasse ich es auch mal leuchten.


----------



## axel120470 (15. Apr. 2020)

Ok. Bisher 2 beleuchtete Teichbilder. 
Dann versuch ich das auch mal und leg direkt 2 nach.

    

Gruß
Axel


----------



## koile (16. Apr. 2020)

Ok,da halte ich mit   
       

     
  mehr Lampen darf ich nicht sagt meine Frau.
Mehr Licht als auf einer Landebahn, 
nicht das bald die Flugzeuge bei uns in Garten landen.


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Apr. 2020)

Beim ersten Bild dachte ich, deine Weihnachtsdeko ist noch nicht weggepackt.


----------



## koile (16. Apr. 2020)

Ja,und auf Bild zwei stehen auch unsere Tannenbäume


----------



## axel120470 (16. Apr. 2020)

@koile - geht mir ähnlich. Meine Frau meinte auch das 25 Lampen genug sind


----------



## koile (16. Apr. 2020)

Wir sind schon arme  unterdrückte Männer,
haben doch  nur ein Hobby. 
Das kaum Zeit in Anspruch nimmt,und fast nichts kostet.


----------



## axel120470 (16. Apr. 2020)

Das stimmt. Aber ich hab noch so ein fast nichts kostendes Hobby, kennst Du bestimmt ......Das Hobby Ehefrau mit pubertierender Tochter. Mit den zweien shoppen gehen, kostet auch fast nix


----------



## Buddelfink (28. Apr. 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich stelle Euch mal meinen neuen Freund vor. 
  
Er ist so zutraulich und lässt sich von mir nicht stören. Ab und zu leg ich ihm einen Wurm hin und dann sitzen wir gemeinsam am Teich .


----------



## Haggard (29. Apr. 2020)

Fast 85m³ abgepumpt, bald geht´s an die Fischjagd und danach Reinigungsaktion.( Verschönerungen am Rand kommt auch noch )
  Hier mein Froschteich, ehemals Pflanzengraben. Hier muss noch der Rand gemacht werden


----------



## Tomy26 (30. Apr. 2020)

Hallo

So nach 14 Tagen grünem Wasser jetzt wieder bis zum Boden klar.
Auch noch mal ein paar Bilder vom Rest.

einmal als Übersicht
      

es blüht
       

mein Tannenwald
 

und noch ein Suchbild für __ Molche - 7 Stück ( dieses Jahr sind sie kaum zu zählen )
 

Gräserfeld


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2020)

Hallo @Tomy26, einen wunderschönen Teich hast Du da ! Ich weiß gar nicht, warum der mir noch nicht aufgefallen ist.
So schön wie bei Dir sieht's bei mir nicht aus, es steht noch einiges vom Frühjahrsputz an. Der Start in die "Filtersaison" hat schon begonnen, nun mit Pumpe Nr. 4 .


----------



## Tomy26 (2. Mai 2020)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> einen wunderschönen Teich hast Du da !


Hallo Rolf, danke für die Blumen,
vorallem ist es der Kompromiss zwischen blauer Pool (eine Frau) und kleiner Gartenteich mit Fischen.
ca. 320 m² Teichfläche, mit drum rum, sind es dann geworden.
Die Fische mussten die ersten 2 Jahre drann glauben sonst wäre meine Frau nie reingegangen.
Jetzt sind überall __ Moderlieschen, __ Molche, __ Frösche, __ Käfer usw auch im Schwimmteich.
Große Fische wird es keine mehr geben aber ein paar hundert Moderlieschen sind auch genug.


----------



## PeBo (10. Mai 2020)

Vor 90 Minuten war hier (Mittelhessen) noch alles in bester Ordnung. Ich saß mit meiner Frau bei einem Eiskaffee am Teich und wir haben das schöne Wetter genossen — ein leichtes Grollen war zu vernehmen aber laut RegenRadar sollte das eigentlich vorbeiziehen. Kurz vorher hatte ich noch ein paar Fotos geschossen:
  
Sumpfschwertlilie:
  
Krötenattacke auf meinen Karashi Yamabuki (Konishi):
  
Palme:
  

Eine Stunde später aus ähnlicher Perspektive:
  
Schuld war dieses Gewitter, welches dann doch zu uns rüberzog:
  
Durch den Hagel und den Starkregen entstand ein neuer Teich (die Fotos entstanden ungefähr 1 Stunde nach dem Unwetter):
    
Mein Auto sah auch entsprechend aus (stand halt vor der Garage):
 

Aber außer einem verstopften Fallrohr kein nennenswerter Schaden.
Ich habe dann gleich mal den Teich etwas abgekeschert und dann meinen Skimmer angeworfen. Bestimmt ist bis morgen alles wieder klar.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2020)

@PeBo, der Like ist natürlich nicht für etwaige Schadenfreude. 
Nein, nur dafür das ihr ja mehr oder weniger Glück hattet und die Fische nicht auf der Wiese schwimmen.
Der Rest kommt dann wieder nach den Eisheiligen


----------



## PeBo (10. Mai 2020)

@troll20 das habe ich auch so interpretiert!

Habe gerade noch mal auf meiner Temperaturaufzeichnung geschaut. 
Da sieht das Geschehen so aus:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (10. Mai 2020)

Habe ich eine zweite Algenbluete, Wasser ist nicht mehr richtig klar. 
Oder ist es dem schnellen auf und ab der Temperatur geschuldet? 
Habe das ganze WE Algen entfernt. 
War richtig Streß. 
Jetzt geht es wieder.


----------



## bupaech (11. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
bin nun auch endlich endlich fertig mit dem Teich. In Coronazeiten eine echte Abwechslung vor der Haustür!




Grüße Burghard


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ron,


samorai schrieb:


> Habe ich eine zweite Algenbluete, Wasser ist nicht mehr richtig klar.


,
so ging es mir auch. Mein Filter hat zum Wochenende wieder tüchtig aufgedreht (weil er mit Trinkwasser gespeist wird, musste ich halt kein Wasser wegen Verdunstung nachfüllen). Man sieht am Rand und um die Pflanzen einiges Grün, dafür wachsen die Teichpflanzen auch richtig, und sind die Fische hungrig.


----------



## axel120470 (12. Mai 2020)

Es wird so langsam grün im mittelhessischen Garten.

  
Nur wollen leider nicht alle Teichpflanzen so wie ich.
__ Sumpfschwertlilien und Zwergigelkolben wachsen ganz gut. 
__ Kalmus war letztes Jahr richtig schön, jetzt nur ganz schwach. 
Teichprimel vor 2Wochen gesetzt , sieht aus als ob Sie es nicht schafft.
__ Froschlöffel ( Zwerg- und Großer ) sehen ganz gut aus. 
__ Hechtkraut kommt raus, wird ca. 10 cm hoch und wird dann braun.( teilweise ). Letztes Jahr hat es gewuchert.

Wasserstand bei allen Pflanzen zwischen 5cm und 0cm. Alle sitzen in gewaschenem Sand.
Hat jemand ne Idee woran das kümmerliche Wachstum liegen kann? Oder bin ich nur zu ungeduldig?

Gruß 
Axel


----------



## PeBo (12. Mai 2020)

Hallo Axel, bei mir war das auch immer ein auf und ab. Was ich schon alles eingesetzt habe, was dann wieder einging oder von anderen Pflanzen verdrängt wurde. Meistens war es im ersten Jahr noch ganz Okay.
Manchmal verdrängt sogar die gleiche Pflanzenart die andere. Zum Beispiel hatte ich mehrere schöne __ Sumpfschwertlilien mit einem kräftigen Gelb im Teich. Jahre später habe mir dann noch eine hellgelbe fast weiße für eine andere Stelle geholt. Inzwischen ist nur noch eine der kräftig gelben __ Lilien übrig und die leider nicht ganz so schönen haben sich stark vermehrt. Ist halt Natur — da kann man nicht allzu viel dran schrauben.
Hier die eine richtig gelbe Sumpfschwertlilie:
  

Und hier die vielen blass gelben Lilien (sind leider vom Unwetter am Sonntag etwas verhagelt worden):
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (12. Mai 2020)

@ Peter: kannst Du mir mal nen Ableger rüberschicken? Nehme auch eine blaßgelbe


----------



## PeBo (12. Mai 2020)

@axel120470 da bringe ich dir beim nächsten Besuch was mit!


----------



## dasHirschl (23. Mai 2020)

Bei mir derzeit wieder etwas trüber und leicht schaumig nach dem zweiten Wolkenbruch. Werde morgen mal noch einen Teilwasserwechseln machen um den Hafer etwas raus zu bekommen...


----------



## GabiundBernd (26. Mai 2020)

Die wasserlilie blühen, die erste Knospe der Seerosen ist auch da


----------



## Biko (27. Mai 2020)

Die ersten Blüten sind schon da      
Wasser ist klar (auf dem einen Bild sieht man im Hintergrund meinen __ Sterlet Fredo in 1,8m Tiefe) dafür doch einige klassische Frühjahrsfadenalgen. Erfahrungsgemäß verschwinden die bei mir Ende Mai wieder.
Grüße,
Hans-Christian


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2020)

Habe die Kamera auch wieder mal entstaubt.


----------



## Biko (27. Mai 2020)

Whow!
Bei dir blühen schon die Seerosen?!?


----------



## GabiundBernd (27. Mai 2020)

Oh, schön, unsere dauert noch etwas


----------



## Chelmon1 (27. Mai 2020)

Bei uns blühen nur immer mehr Seeanemonen.

  

Im Teich ist es noch ein bisschen öd.


----------



## trampelkraut (27. Mai 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Whow!
> Bei dir blühen schon die Seerosen?!?



Ja, wir hatten heute 11 Blüten und es sind noch jede Menge geschlossene Knospen da. Werde morgen mal ein Bild der gesamten Pracht machen. Die Wassertemperatur liegt seit einigen Wochen so um die 20°C


----------



## dasHirschl (27. Mai 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ja, wir hatten heute 11 Blüten und es sind noch jede Menge geschlossene Knospen da. Werde morgen mal ein Bild der gesamten Pracht machen. Die Wassertemperatur liegt seit einigen Wochen so um die 20°C



Wir hatten heute es erste mal seit Wochen mal wieder 20 Grad Luft. Teich immer noch 14 Grad...


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo Roland,
das, was Du an Wassertemperatur hast, hatten wir heute tagsüber im Schatten . Immerhin ist es schon tüchtig grün.


----------



## dasHirschl (27. Mai 2020)

RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> das, was Du an Wassertemperatur hast, hatten wir heute tagsüber im Schatten . Immerhin ist es schon tüchtig grün.
> Anhang anzeigen 216161 Anhang anzeigen 216162 Anhang anzeigen 216163 Anhang anzeigen 216164 Anhang anzeigen 216165



gibt es zu deinem Teich einen Beitrag? Gefällt mir!


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo,


dasHirschl schrieb:


> gibt es zu deinem Teich einen Beitrag?


Dazu musste ich selbst erst mal graben, das ist schon ein wenig her. Neben den Album-Bildern (und im üblichen thread "Wie sieht es..") siehst Du einiges vom Start hier und hier.


----------



## samorai (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo!
Fische fressen wie verrückt bei fast 19°WT, 400 gr sind angesagt.
Wasser ist für ein Gartenteich okay. 
Etwas dunkel aber klar.    
Hatte Besuch von irgendeinem Tier, das dann gleich ein paar __ Parasiten mit gebracht hatte, musste das Breitbandmittel Omnipur einsetzen.
Nach 2 großzügigen WW hoffe ich das chemische Dreck wieder raus ist aber zur Sicherheit mache ich Morgen noch einen.
Um die Backies nach der Chemie wieder anzukurbeln habe ich den "Mittelstrahl" benutzt.


----------



## samorai (30. Mai 2020)

Habe die Strömungspumpe mal in die Flachwasserzone gelegt und macht augenscheinlich Sinn da dort nicht viel Strömung angekommen ist. Ist wieder ein Tick zum besseren Wasser.    

Nicht wundern warum einmal mit Fische und mal ohne. 
Die Fotos werden überwiegend von der Brücke geschossen, da habe ich so zu sagen sagen alles  im Blick.


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Mai 2020)

So da habe ich so ziemlich alle.


----------



## Tomy26 (31. Mai 2020)

Seid heute haben wir auch eine Blüte, aber es sind weitere in den Startlöchern.
  
Sonst noch allerlei
 

Es blüht

                

Viel Nachwuchs
         
       
  


Nachwuchssorgen, wo find ich einen guten Platz


----------



## ThorstenC (31. Mai 2020)

Schöne Pfingsten!
Wassertemperatur 22grad.
Heute war "grosser Filterservice" angesagt.
Das TF 70y Teichhansel- Gewebe wurde gekärchert.
Ich war da mit der rotierenden Dreckdüse dran...macht dem Gewebe nix..
Ebenso wurden alle Saugleitungen mit der Kärcherdüse geputz.


----------



## dasHirschl (2. Juni 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> So da habe ich so ziemlich alle.
> Anhang anzeigen 216254



Wahnsinn, meine Seerose hat gerade mal 4 mickrige Blätter 
Muss auch dazu sagen, Wassertemperatur im Filter erst 14 Grad ...
Im Erzgebirge wars bis dato noch recht frisch, vor allem nachts...


----------



## GabiundBernd (2. Juni 2020)

Heute sieht es so aus. Die Seerosen wachsen unendlich, die ersten Blüten sind auch schon aufgegangen und ein super Exemplar von __ ringelnatter hat sich auch gesonnt


----------



## bilderzaehler (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo, war ne lange Zeit nicht mehr hier und wollte einfach ein paar aktuelle Fotos meines kleinen Gartens zeigen. Bissl ist noch an der 500-l-Pfütze zu tun, auch der Granit-Buddha will an einen anderen Platz ziehen. Aber dann passt es.

Viele Grüße ... Thomas


----------



## Haggard (5. Juni 2020)

Langsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Ich bin aber voll im Zeitplan  
  
Ja, das Rohr habe ich im Teich verlegt, ist ein verlängerter Rücklauf, um eine bessere Kreisströmung zu erzielen. Das Rohr sieht man hinterher aber nicht mehr.


----------



## dasHirschl (5. Juni 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> Langsam nährt sich das Eichhörnchen. Ich bin aber voll im Zeitplan
> Anhang anzeigen 216358
> Ja, das Rohr habe ich im Teich verlegt, ist ein verlängerter Rücklauf, um eine bessere Kreisströmung zu erzielen. Das Rohr sieht man hinterher aber nicht mehr.




Wo ist der Beitrag zu dem Teich?


----------



## ralph_hh (5. Juni 2020)

Wahnsinn. Blühende Seerosen. Ich kann bei meinem Seerosen am Teichgrund Blätter erkennen. Über Wasser tut sich da noch nichts, geschweige denn Blüten...
Aber die hier!


----------



## Pysur (8. Juni 2020)

Hallöchen!
Bei uns sind die Seerosen ebenfalls bereits in Blüte:


----------



## Muckeltnadine (8. Juni 2020)

Pysur schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> Bei uns sind die Seerosen ebenfalls bereits in Blüte:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 216530 Anhang anzeigen 216531 Anhang anzeigen 216532



Was ein schöner Teich


----------



## Miezetier (9. Juni 2020)

Hallihallo 

Ich bin ein wenig traurig - mein Teich entwickelt sich gut, sieht schon wieder ähnlich aus, wie auf meinem Profilbild, aber seit Wochen sehe ich unseren __ Shubunkin-Nachwuchs (letztes Jahr "geschlüpft") nicht mehr. Wir hatten mindestens vier im März entdeckt, daher bekamen sie die Namen Corinna (Corona fanden wir dann doof, war die erste Nachwuchssichtung), Covid, 19 und Sars . Womöglich wurden sie durch die Namensgebung infiziert . Was denen wohl passiert ist? Ein __ Fischreiher ist jedenfalls nicht gesichtet worden ... ob Frosch und Lurch sich an den kleinen Fischen vergriffen haben?

Im Nachhinein bin ich doch ein wenig froh darüber, sonst würde unser Teich ja bald nur noch aus Fischen bestehen ...

Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute mit Euren Teichen!!

LG
Marion


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Garten.
Laßt es euch gut gehen 
Lieben Gruß
Goldkäferchen


----------



## samorai (10. Juni 2020)

Habe mal die "Mücken - Entferner"
gerufen.
    
Glaube es sind junge Schwalben.


----------



## Muckeltnadine (11. Juni 2020)

Heute regnet es bei uns - dennoch liebe ich meinen neuen Teich sehr. Gestern noch die Kaulquappen gesichtet. Ich frage mich, wann sie endlich aus den Wasser kommen und quaken .


----------



## dasHirschl (11. Juni 2020)

Bei uns in Chemnitz pisst es seit Montag Abend fast durchgängig... Sonntag war auch durchgängig Regen. Die Natur freut sich...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2020)

Hi,

ich glaube ich muß mir demnächst mal ein Nilpferd ausleihen um die Seerosen mal  ordentlich einzukürzen (langsam machen die 18 die teichoberfläche zu, vor allem wenn wie im Moment wegen akuten regenmangel mal wieder 20cm Wasser fehlen und die Wasserfläche mehr als 1/3 geschrumpft ist (die "Wiesen" Foto 2, 3 , 4, 5 liegen normalerweise 20cm "unter" Wasser)

morgen abend muß ich endlich unbedingt mal  "Sardine mit Haken" im Teich versenken, bevor noch mehr Seerosenlaub ein Wallerangeln erschwert

aus irgendeinem unerklärlichem Grund ist nun, nach 10 Jahren fast der gesamte Hechtkrautbestand, zusammengebrochen. Von Pontederia lanceolata, welches letztes Jahr noch das ganze Foto 3 und halbe Foto 2 mit armdicken Rhizomen zugewuchert hatte sind nur noch 5-6 Blätter zu sehen, das normale Ponterderia cordata auf Bild 4 treibt auch nur noch ganz kümmerlich aus

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (11. Juni 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> morgen abend muß ich endlich unbedingt mal "Sardine mit Haken" im Teich versenken



Hallo Frank, hast du denn deinen letzten verbliebenen __ Waller nochmals gesehen? Oder andersrum, bist du sicher, dass der noch existiert; der müsste inzwischen ja richtig groß sein?

Gruß Peter


PS: wenn du den erwischst dann aber unbedingt Fotos hier posten!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (11. Juni 2020)

Hallo, Leute
auf dem 1. Bild seht ihr den einzigen Pfirsich dieses Jahr.  Der Frost hat alle Blüten erledigt.
die Rosen sind auch noch nicht soweit.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juni 2020)

Hi Peter,

nee, gesehen hab ich von den dreien bisher nur den der vor 2 Jahren im Herbst mit knapp 60cm tot im Teich dümpelte und den letztes Jahr mit knapp 75cm rausgefangenen.
Da der 3. im Herbst auch schon mal kurz am Haken hing, das Vorfach aber riß und bisher noch nicht tot augefunden wurde könnte er noch da sein zumal die großen geschlechtsreifen __ Moderlieschen seit April wieder nach und nach verschwunden sind

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (12. Juni 2020)

Heute war bei mir Frosch Day, oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Chelmon1 (12. Juni 2020)

Das finde ich echt Klasse!
Und die zwei Seerosen mit unterschiedlicher Blattfarbe! Super!
Ohne Sch... echt!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2020)

das "Nachtangeln am Gartenteich" war erfolgreich und der __ Waller hing am Haken. So groß wie die beiden anderen war die Nr. 3 bei weiten net. Mit 3 Jahren nur ca 50cm lang - da fragt man sich wie letztes Jahr das 0,25 Vorfach des Zanderhaken reißen konnte
Dürfte vor 2 Jahren im Frühjahr also der kleinste der 3 gewesen sein als sie in dem Teich umzogen und hat wohl net so viel Beute machen können wie die beiden größeren

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2020)

Ach Frank, wo sind denn die Bilder......
Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen......


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo Frank,
wie wird er zubereitet!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Juni 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Heute war bei mir Frosch Day, oder so ähnlich. Anhang anzeigen 216816 Anhang anzeigen 216817 Anhang anzeigen 216818 Anhang anzeigen 216819 Anhang anzeigen 216820


Oh toll, laß mal ein paar rüberhüpfen,
ich hatte 2 , die sind wech 
LG Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Juni 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ach Frank, wo sind denn die Bilder......
> Sonst könnte ja jeder kommen......


 Hi Rene,

hab nur eins wo der __ Wels vorhin nach der Nacht im Gießbottich leider schon im Eimer war

MfG Frank


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
die Sommerbepflanzung fällt dies Jahr aus, die Stiefmütterchen sind noch so hübsch. Schau'n wir mal.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## PorkyPaule (13. Juni 2020)

WIE haste das mit den Stiefmütterchen angestellt? Meine sehen fürchterlich aus!


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2020)

Tja wie sieht es 2020 am Teich aus 
Keine Ahnung, ist dunkel draußen aber was war die Steigerung von voll?
Achja, läuft über


----------



## Kathrinvdm (13. Juni 2020)

Ehrlich? Bei unserem Teich fehlen schon wieder locker 30 cm …


----------



## Alfii147 (14. Juni 2020)

Mal ein aktuelles Video vom Teich ..





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LEan_qz8gE_


----------



## troll20 (14. Juni 2020)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Bei unserem Teich fehlen schon wieder locker 30 cm …


 was das gibt es doch nicht. Hier hat es geregnet wie doll und ich hätte meinen Teich damit 2 x füllen können.

Also da würde ich mir schon mal Gedanken machen wie.man nachträglich die Dichtheit erhöhen könnte.
Gab es da nicht solche Lehmplatten für den Teichbau?
Und dazu irgend welche Tongranulate. Gut dann sieht der Teich für Wochen Sch ..... aus, aber wenn er dann nicht mehr so vom Grundwasserspiegel abhängig ist........


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2020)

PorkyPaule schrieb:


> WIE haste das mit den Stiefmütterchen angestellt? Meine sehen fürchterlich aus!


Hallo Paule,
Hab vielleicht auch Glück gehabt mit der Sorte. Ansonsten mische ich Blumenerde mit Kompost und knipse die verblühten Blüten ab.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (14. Juni 2020)

Hallo,
habt ihr das Unwetter alle gut überstanden? Jetzt wächst alles wie verrückt.
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## PorkyPaule (14. Juni 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo Paule,
> Hab vielleicht auch Glück gehabt mit der Sorte. Ansonsten mische ich Blumenerde mit Kompost und knipse die verblühten Blüten ab.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



Ach sh.t ... da war doch was!
Hab die verblüten Blüten nich entfernt... 
Dann geht der Krams ja in Samenproduktion...


----------



## cafedelmar80 (14. Juni 2020)

Hier mal die  vom Juni 2020 vor ein paar Tagen
Der Regen tat sicherlich gut in der letzten Zeit, aber Badewetter sieht leider anders aus. 

Sobald der __ Blutweiderich blüht und die __ Froschlöffel gibt es ein Update.

Gruß,
Thorsten/Cafedelmar


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Juni 2020)

Wir haben eine neue Fischpopulation im Teich.
Flussbarsche...mind. 10 Stück.
Da wird es wohl keinen KoiNachwuchs mehr geben.


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Juni 2020)

Ansonsten nix neues ausser einem 200er Skimmer von Aquaforte.
Hat ein Laubkörbchen.

Der Brückenwächter ist auch aktiv.


----------



## samorai (14. Juni 2020)

Trotz des Starkregen in der letzten Nacht ist das Wasser noch relativ klar.   
Es wurden auch Vorkehrungen am Regenfass getroffen. In 
Aber bei diesen Mengen war das bestimmt nur der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 
Die Natur braucht es, ist aber fraglich wenn es 1 mal in drei Jahren so abschuettet.


----------



## dasHirschl (14. Juni 2020)

Bei uns heute wieder Vollgas geregnet... musste den Teich zweimal abschöpfen. Werde mir wohl doch noch nen kleinen Überlauf bauen...


----------



## Haggard (15. Juni 2020)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Wir haben eine neue Fischpopulation im Teich.
> Flussbarsche...mind. 10 Stück.
> Da wird es wohl keinen KoiNachwuchs mehr geben.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 217075 Anhang anzeigen 217076



Oh, das sind natürlich hübsche Gesellen, ich habe davon 2 im Teich und ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt  
ABER : In meinen Angelweiher hatte ich vor Jahren 4 etwas größere Exemplare eingesetzt und heute habe ich eine Barschplage darin, leider verbuttet. Will heißen, die Kameraden vermehren sich auch sehr gerne


----------



## ThorstenC (15. Juni 2020)

Wir beobachten erst einmal.
Ich hoffe, das reguliert die Natur. Entweder über das nachlassende Nahrungsangebot für die Räuber oder über den __ Fischreiher.
Das Koifutter lassen die __ Barsche in Ruhe.
Ansonsten habe ich auch ein Schleppnetz oder die Angel.....


----------



## Haggard (16. Juni 2020)

Hin und wieder mal Maden und Rotwürmer verfüttern.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Juni 2020)

mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Teichlein
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Ida17 (23. Juni 2020)

Hallöchen,

mal ein paar Impressionen von meinem Teich

          

kleiner Mini-Tümpel

  

und Mamselchen, die jetzt rund 10cm zum Vorjahr zugelegt hat


----------



## koile (23. Juni 2020)

Und es ist Sommer, und die ersten kleinen Koi schwimmen (noch) im Teich.  
       

      

      


     

So jetzt geht es auf die Liege.


----------



## dasHirschl (23. Juni 2020)

Aktuelle Bilder von meiner Pfütze...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2020)

Hallöchen,
und noch ein paar Bilder zum Entspannen 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2020)

uups, da war was doppelt.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (23. Juni 2020)

und noch ein paar Bilder von der Umgebung
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## cafedelmar80 (26. Juni 2020)

Update vom  26.06.2020.

Heute war ja ein Traumwetter in der Kurpfalz - endlich mal ein "richtiger Sommertag" mit überwiegend blauem Himmel bis zum Abend. 
Inzwischen wird es noch bunter am Teich.
Der __ Blutweiderich fängt schrittweise endlich an zu blühen und die __ Wasserminze startet reichhaltig durch.
Auch das __ Pfennigkraut leuchtet gelb und die "Dachbegrünung" an der Filtereinhausung ist aufgrund des Regens der letzten Zeit recht üppig.
Es ist eben die schönste Zeit des Jahres, auch was die Farbenpracht angeht.

Viele Grüße,
Cafedelmar/Thorsten


----------



## Tomy26 (26. Juni 2020)

Auch bei uns liegt das eine oder andere sich ins Zeug unsere __ Sommerflieder Hecke fängt an zu blühen.
 
   
 
   
Drei Farben sind noch zu die brauchen noch ein paar Tage.
Dafür blüht mein Schwimmtreich dieses Jahr zum zweiten mal grün.


----------



## jolantha (26. Juni 2020)

Sommer am Teich


----------



## dasHirschl (26. Juni 2020)

Schöne Teiche habt ihr alle. Wir haben jetzt mal seit zwei Tagen auch dauerhaft schönes Wetter nachdem es Mittwoch Nacht noch mal gegossen hat. Ein auf und ab hier in Chemnitz. Dafür ist mein Teich heute ziemlich Trübe... maximal 80cm Sicht wo ich gestern morgen noch 130cm tief schauen konnte. Auch ein ständiges auf und ab


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Juli 2020)

Zur Zeit dominiert die Farbe blau.


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Aug. 2020)

Gerade aus dem Urlaub zurück....
TF-Filteranlage und LH läuft.
Ca. 40 Spülungen am TF pro Tag.
Kurz den Schieber der Biokammer aufgemacht und Bodensatz abgelassen...das wars an Wartung.
__ Wasserminze macht sich diese Jahr sehr breit im Filterteich.
__ Blutweiderich verteilt sich ringsherum.


----------



## samorai (1. Aug. 2020)

Und ich brauche wieder Urlaub! 

Seit dem die Strömungspumpe 24 /7 läuft und an der Sauerstoff - Stange vorbei muß, gibt es Nährstoffe & Stickstoff zu hauf für die Pflanzen und das unübersehbar.       
Die Seerosen türmen sich förmlich auf, die dahinter stehende __ Thalia hat Blüten in 2,0 m Höhe, wenn nicht noch etwas höher. 
Demnächst muss ich auch mal wieder die Biologie reinigen, läuft schon 4 Wochen.

Die verfressene Bande geht es augenscheinlich gut.


----------



## ikke (2. Aug. 2020)

Sommer 2020


----------



## dasHirschl (2. Aug. 2020)

Auch bei uns wieder klares Wasser und eine schöne Pflanzenpracht...


----------



## Goldkäferchen (2. Aug. 2020)

Nach dem schönen Wetter heute mal bewölkt und Regen.
Schönen Sonntag euch allen 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Mischka (3. Aug. 2020)

Wassertemperatur 22°, die Bande kommt sofort und hat immer Hunger, auch wenn sie vor 30 Minuten was bekommen haben, Filter ist gut eingefahren.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Aug. 2020)

bei mir herrscht akute Dürre. >35cm Wasser fehlen im Teich, vier Seerosen sitzen schon auf dem trockenen und am Rande vertrocknet alles mögliche aber wenigstens kann Mann nun in der eigentlichen Flachwasserzone mal anfangen trockener Knie mal ordentlich das übermäßig wuchernde __ Nadelkraut ect. rauszurupfen um die Verlandung mal was einzudämmen

MfG Frank


----------



## Mushi (3. Aug. 2020)

60 m³/h Umwälzung mit 70 Watt
Strudel im Teichzentrum
100% Gesamtgassättigung


----------



## cafedelmar80 (4. Aug. 2020)

Hallo allerseits!
Von mir noch ein paar Updates von Mitte/Ende Juli 2020...
Der ständige Wechsel zwischen feucht und trocken/sonnig ist wirklich ein Segen für die Pflanzen gewesen in den letzten Monaten.  Der __ Blutweiderich und auch die Kukuslichtnelken war in den letzten acht Jahren selten so üppig.
Die Markise, die wir dieses Jahr für den Grillplatz am Teich angeschafft haben, hatte aufgrund der Bewölkung und des Regens allerdings oft "Pause". 
Ich drücke euch allen die Daumen, dass es wenigstens nun wieder sommerlicher bleibt, um Zeit an euren Teichen zu genießen. 

VG,

Thorsten/Cafedelmar


----------



## Marion412 (5. Aug. 2020)

Dann mache ich hier auch mal mit 
Gestern diese kleine Schönheit entdeckt 
  
im Moment hat vieles seine 2.Blüte 
      
Dieses Wochenende wird der Filter dazugeschaltet, alles wird gelb von den Millionen Daphnien. 
Schlauch zum Teil freigelegt  

Hr.Schmitt   wünschte sich eine eigene Luftmatratze, hat der verwöhnte Kerl natürlich bekommen


----------



## samorai (6. Aug. 2020)

Sitze noch etwas in meiner halbfertigen Koi - Lounge und höre die geniale Chrissy Haide (Pretenders).
Komischer Weise wird das Wasser im Teich etwas kühler, waren es noch am WE 22° so ist jetzt die Temperatur bei 30 ° am Tag, um 0,8 ° gefallen.
Irgendwie witzig aber die letzten Nächte waren mit Wärme nicht gerade gesegnet, da vielen die Temperaturen auf 10 bis 11 ° zurück.

Ruft nach Nachtfoto:


----------



## GabiundBernd (7. Aug. 2020)

Schlangenwetter, diese Temperaturen. Sie liegen überall, vorm Teich, im Teich


----------



## GabiundBernd (7. Aug. 2020)

Mann muss echt aufpassen beim Laufen, krieg die Kriese


----------



## dasHirschl (7. Aug. 2020)

Die machen doch nix


----------



## GabiundBernd (7. Aug. 2020)

Ich weiss, aber ekelig


----------



## samorai (7. Aug. 2020)

He schon mal eine in der Hand gehabt?
Absolut genial, weich & samtig.


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2020)

Die Seerosen im Teich zeigen nochmals ihre ganze Pracht.
  
Und die Koi kommen 'mit Bugwelle' angesaust wenn es Futter gibt.


----------



## PeBo (8. Aug. 2020)

Hi Ron,
bei mir ein ähnliches Bild (bis auf die Seerosen, davon habe ich nämlich keine).
Hab gerade auch mal „B(F)utter bei die Fische gegeben“. 

Bei mir sieht es dann so aus:

  
  
  

Oder auch so:
  
Das ist beim Abtauchen einer der 80cm Koi. Meine Nachbarn denken immer, es ist jemand ins Wasser gefallen 

Auch mein kleiner Karashi Yamabuki (ca. 50cm) versucht es schon mit der Bugwelle:
  

Mein Schilfgras knackt ja jedes Jahr die 2,5 Meter,
  

aber der __ Blutweiderich ist mit über 2m Höhe dieses Jahr besonders groß:
  

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (8. Aug. 2020)

Doppelt


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2020)

It's cool Man, Peter!
Teiche sehen mit der Randbepflanzung sehr ähnlich aus. 

Die Seerosen sind auch als Schattenspender ganz optimal.

Das China __ Schilf bei mir ist jetzt bei ca 2.30 m.  und die Blüte wird sich bald zeigen. 

Habe meine Phoenix Palme ausgepflanzt,   mein Nachbar macht es mir vor gemacht , er hat allerdings eine Hanfpalme, sieht stark aus. 
  


Im Winter packe ich die Phoenix mit Noppen Folien ein und Heizkabel wird gelegt, Sicher ist Sicher.


----------



## PeBo (8. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Teiche sehen mit der Randbepflanzung sehr ähnlich aus.


Hi Ron, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 




samorai schrieb:


> Habe meine Phoenix Palme ausgepflanzt


Und ich habe das gleiche mit einer Hanfpalme gemacht:
  

Diese hat bereits den ersten Winter bei mir überlebt und hat dieses Jahr bereits 5 neue Wedel ausgebildet.

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (8. Aug. 2020)

Kreativität macht im Garten immer Laune.


----------



## GabiundBernd (9. Aug. 2020)

So geht ein heißer Tag los


----------



## Goldkäferchen (9. Aug. 2020)

Hi, was macht ihr mir euren Seerosen, die wuchern ja geradezu! 
und deine Palme, Ron 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Marion412 (9. Aug. 2020)

Bestes Badewetter bei fast 27 Grad Wassertemperatur.
Liege auf der Luftmatratze und zupfe Fadenalgen vom __ Hornblatt , Junior isst Eis dabei und die Möpse beneiden ihn
 
Musste zur Gärtnerei um für eine Hauseinweihungsparty was zu besorgen , natürlich durften da auch das eine oder andere Pflänzchen zu mir einziehen , 3 Rosen und 2 Riesenhibiskus .
      
Der Thymian wird sehr stark Besucht und ansonsten blüht auch noch das ein oder andere Blümchen 
        
und die Hanfpalme darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Aug. 2020)

Hi Marion,

zu so nem Mannsbild mit Bartwuchs noch Junior sagen

irgendwanns gehts dann wie bei nem 53jährigen Kumpel wo die 80jährige Muttern beim einkaufen vor versammelter Mannschaft an der Kasse zu ihn sagt als er ne Tüte Gummibärchen in den Wagen warf "aber Kind, das brauchen wird net" und er dann dann draußen erwiderte "wenn Du mich noch mal vor anderen Rentnern Kind nennst sag ich auch ok Mama oder besser Alte"

aber ich werde von meiner 19 Jahre älteren Mutter im Gegensatz zu meinen beiden jüngeren Schwestern auch immer noch wien Kind behandelt

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (9. Aug. 2020)

Bei mir fing der leider nicht so gut an. 
Heute früh trieb meine letzte Blau __ Orfe leblos an der Wasseroberfläche.
Nach 15 Jahren ist sie wohl an Alterschwaeche gestorben. 
Mit stolzen Masse von 8-9 kg, 54 cm, und 18 cm Rücken Höhe.
Ich hoffe diese Maße schließen auf einem gutes Leben.
Vor ein paar Wochen. 
  
Trotzdem noch schönes Rest WE.


----------



## Miezetier (10. Aug. 2020)

Hallo Samorai,

das tut mir leid, dass Deine letzte Blauorfe das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Sie hatte bestimmt ein schönes langes Leben bei Dir!

LG
Marion


----------



## Miezetier (10. Aug. 2020)

Hallo liebe Leute,

am Samstag war es nun endlich soweit - wir haben unseren Teich entrümpelt .   

Um unsere Fische für den Tag mehr oder weniger stressfrei zu halten, habe ich ein großes Schwimmbecken gekauft (anschließend natürlich nutzbar für meinen Mann und mich ). Am Abend zuvor habe ich eine Reuse in den Teich gelassen ... am Samstag Morgen waren immerhin 10 Nachwuchsfischlein darin    - die "Großen" haben sich letztendlich weiterhin im tieferen Wasser verkrochen, auch als wir den Teich halb leer hatten - sie haben den großen Mann mit seinen großen Füßen aber gut verkraftet   

Nachdem nun viele alte und neue Schilfstengel entfernt wurden (warum verrotten die alten Stengel unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche nicht einfach mal nach ein paar Jahren? ) und andere Pflanzen reduziert wurden, haben wir mit Leitungswasser und dem Wasser aus dem "Kindergarten-Pool" wieder aufgefüllt.       und auch die Kleinen wieder eingesetzt .

Wenn Fische Emotionen zeigen können, dann haben sie das am Samstag Abend gemacht. So wie die im Teich umher und hin- und her geflitzt sind, ohne störende Stengel, gegen die sie vorher gestoßen sind - das muss Dankbarkeit  sein  - es ist sooooooo cool, dem Treiben zuschauen zu können. Sogar unserem Frosch konnten wir beim ausgiebigen Unterwasserbrustschwimmen beobachten.

Ich täte mal sagen, wir haben alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Aug. 2020)

Hi Mietzetier,

"härtere" Pflanzenreste wie Schilfstengel brauchen unter Wasser einige Jahre zum verrotten

MfG Frank


----------



## Miezetier (10. Aug. 2020)

Jetzt auch ein Video von glücklichen Fischen 

Klappt nicht  ... Datei zu groß


----------



## troll20 (10. Aug. 2020)

das geht nur über Youtube


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2020)

So, hier mal 2 aktuelle Bilder, nachdem der Filter nun schon seit 1 Woche läuft. Die Ablagerungen stammen wohl noch aus den Rohren, obwohl ich die mit einer "Kanalratte" gereinigt hatte. Die __ Schnecken machen teilweise auch schon sauber 
Morgen gehe ich mit meinem Teichsauger bei und mache den Rand wieder sauber.
   

P.S. Der Schwan ist von meinem Schwiegervater


----------



## samorai (14. Aug. 2020)

Eventuell noch ein 30 ° Bogen mehr auf den vorhandenen Bogen aufstecken...... mehr Kreisstroemung = weniger saugen.


----------



## Haggard (14. Aug. 2020)

@samorai also die Kreisströmung funktioniert tadellos, das sehe an den Unterwasserpflanzen.

Jedenfalls versuche ich am Wochenende mal meinen Bauthread zu erstellen.


----------



## Plätscher (14. Aug. 2020)

moin,
bin mit nicht im klaren ob ich eine Grüne Hölle habe oder einen Teich:
     
ich schaue besser mal nach:
   
Es ist doch wohl ein Teich  aber:
 
da muß ich wohl im Herbst Teichgärtnerisch tätig werden.
Prost


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. Aug. 2020)

Mensch Jürgen. Das ist ja einrichtig schönes, sattes Grün!
Bitte erst im Herbst auslichten!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2020)

endlich gabs mal wieder etwas Regen (in 4 Tagen ca. 60l/qm2

jetzt fehlen nur noch 20cm Wasser im Teich ("Unkrautrupfen" geht jetzt nur noch wieder im Wasser stehend)

MfG Frank


----------



## PeBo (17. Aug. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> endlich gabs mal wieder etwas Regen (in 4 Tagen ca. 60l/qm2


Wow, das hätte ich so nicht erwartet. 40 km südlich von dir Frank waren es nur 4,5 Liter in den letzten Tagen. Es sah immer so verheißungsvoll am Himmel aus, aber irgendwie zog fast jeder Regen um uns herum (das konnte man auch sehr schön am Regenradar beobachten).

Gruß Peter


----------



## Chelmon1 (17. Aug. 2020)

Bei uns sind letzte Nacht knapp 10 mm gefallen.
Das ist mal wenigstens was.


----------



## samorai (17. Aug. 2020)

Bei uns kommen die 10 mm immer noch aus dem Schlauch, aber morgen sollen wir endlich mal wieder etwas abkriegen. 
Magdeburg soll heute Land unter gemeldet haben, ca 50 km weit entfernt von uns. 
In Berlin ist wohl auch nichts passiert.
Etwas blau ist ja der Himmel in Richtung Flaeming.
Die Bäume sehen hier richtig grausam aus 
Tja man kann nur warten bis sich eine gut gefüllte Wolke mal für Brandenburg City entscheidet und die Hosen anständig runter lässt.


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Tja man kann nur warten bis sich eine gut gefüllte Wolke mal für Brandenburg City entscheidet und *die Hosen anständig runter lässt*.



Eine P18-Wolke - Wie sieht denn das aus? 
Und wenn auch niemand hinschaut, dann hast Du doch auch Land unter und musst die Fische von überall wieder einsammeln ...

lol



So bissel Landregen und der dann einen ganzen Tag lang - das wäre schön ...
Heute ist hier auch nur kurz eine Wolke mit Prostataleiden über den Teich meiner Frau hinweggezogen.
Drei Tropfen und vielleicht noch fast ein halber - mehr Regen gab es nicht. 

Alles wird so langsam braun und erdig ...
Und statt ein paar Büschen und Sträuchern, da platziert der Parkdesigner Schubkarre, Schaufel und Harke auf der Wiese. Ich fass es nicht. 
Solch einen gebündelten Mist kann nur der Mann meiner Frau fabrizieren.
Der hätte mich ja auch mal um Hilfe oder einen Ratschlag bitten können, oder so ... 
 


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Alles wird so langsam braun und erdig


Also nee, das gibt es ja nich. Der Rasen ist doch richtig grün.
Evtl. solltest du überlegen weniger mit dem LKW durch die Rückeinfahrt zu kommen. 
Im übrigen, ein richtiger deutscher Rasen sieht so aus:


----------



## Ida17 (18. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Im übrigen, ein richtiger deutscher Rasen sieht so aus:


Psst René 
Das ist doch gar nicht Carstens Rasen, der ist von dem Mann seiner Frau, der weiß jedenfalls wie ein ordentlich gepflegter Golfplatz aussieht.


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Im übrigen, ein richtiger deutscher Rasen sieht so aus ...


 
Versehentlich mit Salz gedüngt?

Oder vielleicht bist Du bestimmt nur zu faul zum Rasenmähen. lol



Ida17 schrieb:


> ... der ist von dem Mann seiner Frau, der weiß jedenfalls wie ein ordentlich gepflegter Golfplatz aussieht.



Ach der ...
Von wegen, schau mal genau hin, da stehen gelbliche, hungernde Hälmchen mitten auf der Wiese herum ... 
Und die Baustellendeko hat sich auch schon zwei Tage lang nicht bewegt.


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (18. Aug. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Versehentlich mit Salz gedüngt?


Neee mit nem Brennglas gespielt 

Im übrigen hat der Ron ein paar Tropfen duchgelassen, danke dir 
Sind bestimmt 0,05 Liter gewesen.
Drum werd ich wohl mal den Rasensprenger 2 Meter weiter schieben. 
Nicht das da noch ein Abdruck auf der Wiese entsteht oder er beim nächsten Rasenmähen  überfahren wird


----------



## DbSam (18. Aug. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Sind bestimmt 0,05 Liter gewesen.


like
Top, da kommst wieder zwei Wochen hin.
Hoffentlich haste vorher Deine Kaffeetasse weggeräumt, nicht das es jetzt 'Blümelwasser' gibt. 


Hier war es heute etwas mehr, halbwegs ordentlich und 'mit ohne' runtergelassener Ron-Hose ... 

 
(Sind zwar die Temperaturen mit drauf, aber es geht ja gerade nur um den Regen ... Bin also nicht im falschen Thread.  )


VG Carsten


----------



## jolantha (20. Aug. 2020)

Da fiel doch glatt mal was vom Himmel


----------



## Anja W. (20. Aug. 2020)

Was war denn das? Kenn ich nicht...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Aug. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Da fiel doch glatt mal was vom Himmel
> Anhang anzeigen 219125



Hi Anne,

da hatte die Mücken wohl auch mal das Bläschen voll

MfG Frank


----------



## troll20 (20. Aug. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Da fiel doch glatt mal was vom Himmel


Mini Asteroiden, ach wie süß. 
Sei froh das sie in den Teich fallen. 
Wären sie auf dem Rasen gelandet, hätte der sich gewiss entzündet.


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2020)

Jetzt mal was anderes als immer nur Wetter, Wetter. 
Meine Haken Lilie bluet wieder, bin mal gespannt wieviele Blüten dieses Jahr erscheinen. 
Letztes Jahr waren es 12 Stück.
      
Schöne Woche noch!


----------



## koile (31. Aug. 2020)

Hat zwar nichts mit dem Teich zu tun !   
Sind aber Lecker


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2020)

Kicher Erbsen!


----------



## koile (31. Aug. 2020)

Ohne Worte


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2020)

Hau, der Küchen Chef hat gesprochen.


----------



## samorai (31. Aug. 2020)

Habt ihr bemerkt das die Koi in Winter Vorbereitung gehen?
Obwohl die Wasser Temperatur um 5 bis 6 Grad gesunken ist, fressen die Koi etwas mehr.

Was ist bei euch los, könnt ihr da mit gehen?


----------



## trampelkraut (31. Aug. 2020)

Bei uns frisst der __ Reiher zur Zeit etwas mehr. Rene hat mir letztes Jahr 10 Goldfische gebracht, hat mir aber verschwiegen das sie alle hochschwanger sind.

Jetzt habe ich unzählige Jungfische im Schwimmteich die vom Filtergraben über den Überlauf rüber gekommen sind. Von daher darf sich der Reiher bedienen.


----------



## Ippo (31. Aug. 2020)

Einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## troll20 (31. Aug. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Rene hat mir letztes Jahr 10 Goldfische gebracht, hat mir aber verschwiegen das sie alle hochschwanger sind.


Kann ja net sein, dit waren allet nur Babys 



samorai schrieb:


> fressen die Koi etwas mehr.


Ja etwas mehr, hier einen __ Reiher, da eine Katze oder auch Mal eine Pizza oder Steak.
Aso und Fischfutter erst


----------



## Ida17 (1. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Was ist bei euch los, könnt ihr da mit gehen?



Man merkt, dass die Saison sich dem Ende neigt.
Heute morgen konnte ich vom Dachfenster aus die Koi beobachten, wie sie in 2m Tiefe zusammen gekuschelt haben  
Ab heute Nachmittag stehen die Jungs wieder Spalier und singen "Wo bleibt das Essen, Essen, Essen ... bleibt die Wurst?"


----------



## PeBo (1. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Was ist bei euch los, könnt ihr da mit gehen?


Hallo Ron, bei mir ist es ähnlich wie bei Ida. Morgens sind die Koi eher zögerlich beim Füttern (gibt dann auch nicht so viel) aber mittags und besonders abends hauen die ordentlich was weg.

Das war eben bei meiner Mittagspause zuhause (sehnsüchtiges Warten):
  
Hier sieht man übrigens auch gut den Größenunterschied zwischen einem 30cm, einem 50cm und einem 80cm Koi.

Ansonsten kann ich berichten, dass es meiner eingepflanzten Palme anscheinend recht gut geht:
  

Der __ Blutweiderich ist jetzt am verblühen:
  

Im Teich habe ich etwas für eine bessere Kreisströmung unternommen und eine Strömungspumpe verbaut (sieht man gut im Vordergrund):
  

Und hier mal alle 5 auf einem Foto: 


Gruß Peter


----------



## Marion412 (1. Sep. 2020)

Zu futtern gibt es hier nur selten was, die Bande soll sich selbst versorgen. 
Habe ihnen auch eine Strömung gebastelt , die sie gerne annehmen und sich immer regelrecht wegblasen lassen
  
Die Tage habe ich sie sogar im Bachlauf erwischt wie sie am Balzen waren muss jetzt kurz vorm Herbst aber auch nicht mehr sein .
Meinen Laubfrosch auch gerade beim Sonnenbad erwischt 
  

Alles gibt sich Mühe und blüht nochmals eifrig . Gestern gab es die voraussichtlich letzte Düngergabe für dieses Jahr .
        
Vor ca. 6 Wochen einen Druckfilter eingebaut, musste aber bisher nicht gereinigt werden. Das Wasser wird immer klarer , auf dem Grund löst der Mulm sich langsam aber sicher auf. 
Schwebealgen ade, willkommen Fadenalgen.
Überall hängen die Fadenalgen jetzt , das ganze __ Hornblatt ist voll, aber bin mittlerweile auch stolzer Besitzer eine Fadenalgenaufwicklerbürste am 2 m Stab .

Tier und Mensch geniessen noch die letzten schönen Sonnentage bis die kalte ungemütliche Jahreszeit beginnt .


----------



## samorai (1. Sep. 2020)

Hallo @PeBo!
Aufgerüstet?
Warum sind es so wenige Koi bei dir?
Da ist noch Platz genug.

Hallo @Marion412 


Marion412 schrieb:


> stolzer Besitzer eine Fadenalgenaufwicklerbürste


Über ein Gitterrost gezogen werden Clobuersten schnell wieder sauber. 

Hallo


----------



## Marion412 (1. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @Marion412
> 
> Über ein Gitterrost gezogen werden Clobuersten schnell wieder sauber.
> 
> Hallo



Danke für den Tip, die Teile mit den Fingern aus der Bürste zu poppeln ist schon Strafarbeit


----------



## PeBo (1. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Warum sind es so wenige Koi bei dir?
> Da ist noch Platz genug.


Hallo Ron, ich bin sogar eher am überlegen ob ich mich von einem Koi wieder trenne. Ich habe einen Kikusui von Aoki bei mir im Teich der bildhübsch als Tosai eingezogen ist, aber jetzt sein Rot komplett verloren hat. Der wird wahrscheinlich im nächsten Frühjahr meinen Teich verlassen.
Ich finde, dass bei wenigen Koi, jeder einzelne besser zur Geltung kommt und auch der Teich insgesamt mehr Ruhe ausstrahlt. Aber das ist sicher auch Geschmacksache. Außerdem ist ein gering besetzter Teich leichter zu managen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ida17 (2. Sep. 2020)

@Marion412 


Marion412 schrieb:


> Schwebealgen ade, willkommen Fadenalgen.


Das ist ganz normal, keine Sorge. 
Ein kurzer "Fadenalgenrasen", der sich leicht in der Strömung bewegt, hat durchaus was Mystisches an sich 

@PeBo:


PeBo schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass bei wenigen Koi, jeder einzelne besser zur Geltung kommt und auch der Teich insgesamt mehr Ruhe ausstrahlt.


Da stimme ich Dir volll und ganz zu, den Fehler mit 19 Koi wiederhole ich im nächsten Leben auch nicht noch mal 
Jetzt ist es so und alle dürfen auch bis an ihr Lebensende bleiben.


----------



## Haggard (2. Sep. 2020)

Hier unser Einstieg in den Teich   Rechts mal einen Blick auf den Ufergraben  Für den Filterkeller ist die Unterkonstruktion in Arbeit. Wird aus verzinktem Eisen gebaut.

Der Teichrand wird noch verschönert, aber erst im kommenden Jahr.


----------



## Ida17 (2. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> 19 Koi wiederhole ich im nächsten Leben auch nicht noch mal


Zitiere mich mal selbst: es sind 17 Koi, hab noch mal fix nachgerechnet.
Das macht es aber nicht besser bei so verfressenen Biestern wie den Karashi, da fressen 2 so viel wie 4


----------



## PeBo (2. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> verfressenen Biestern wie den Karashi, da fressen 2 so viel wie 4


Hallo Ida,
ich habe zwar nur einen dieser Fressmaschinen in meinem Teich, aber das kann ich nur bestätigen. Wenn ich mit der Futterdose an den Teich komme, so steht der Karashi Yamabuki mit weit aufgerissenem Maul vor mir und bettelt mich an. Wenn ich dann das Futter einwerfe, so schnappt er sich ein Großteil des Futters voller Hektik und mit laut schmatzenden Geräuschen als hätte er eine Woche nichts bekommen. 
Einer von meinen Großen geht dagegen erst nach rund 2 Minuten zum Futter und sammelt quasi im Vorbeischwimmen die Reste ein.

Wie unterschiedlich die einzelnen Varietäten doch sein können 

Gruß Peter


----------



## PeBo (2. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> es sind 17 Koi


Ah, deshalb auch Ida17


----------



## Ida17 (3. Sep. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ah, deshalb auch Ida17


Nicht ganz, aber 17 ist meine Liebelingszahl (also quasi auch 17 Koi)  



PeBo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann das Futter einwerfe, so schnappt er sich ein Großteil des Futters voller Hektik und mit laut schmatzenden Geräuschen als hätte er eine Woche nichts bekommen.


Nennt sich auch "Breitmaul-Koi" 
Wenn ich mit dem Futtereimer am Rand stehe kommen die beiden Mädels aus den Ecken geschossen und werfen sich in die vorderste Reihe. 
Nicht umsonst hat mein großes Mädel "Michiko" 10cm in einer Saison zugelegt, das hat noch keiner der anderen geschafft


----------



## trampelkraut (4. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,

habe heute das 50 my Filtergewebe nach 4 Sommern von der Trommel entfernt und durch ein 70my Gewebe ersetzt. Die 50 my hatten sich doch als zu fein herausgestellt, was zu häufigen Spülungen und im Extremfall sogar zum überlaufen führte.

So wie es jetzt aussieht hat sich die Sache gelohnt, weniger Spülungen und auch der Wasserstand an der Einlaufseite sinkt jetzt nach der Spülung weiter ab, so das ich den unteren Sensor um 5 cm tiefer setzen konnte.


----------



## samorai (4. Sep. 2020)

Hallo @trampelkraut! 
Was kommt denn nach deinem TF?


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Sep. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo @trampelkraut!
> Was kommt denn nach deinem TF?



Im Moment gar nichts, die Hälfte des Wassers läuft über den Filtergraben, die andere Hälfte direkt in den Teich zurück. Für nächstes Jahr sind eine UVC, zwei Kammern mit je 800l für Bürsten und Helix sowie zwei größere Pumpen geplant.


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2020)

Verstehe ich nicht.  Nach deinem Bürstenfilter stand doch gleich die Wand von deiner Garage.


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.  Nach deinem Bürstenfilter stand doch gleich die Wand von deiner Garage.



Da wird wohl der Teichbesitzer außerhalb der Garage ein riesen Loch graben und einige m³ Erde bewegen müssen. Dabei muss er noch aufpassen das er nicht die unzähligen erdverlegten Kabel, Rohre beschädigt.

Aber vorher muss er noch die vielen Jungfische von @troll20 zeugungsfreudigen Tieren rausfangen und an den Mann bringen. (Ich könnte sie ja  nachts heimlich meinem Schwager in den Teich kippen)


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Aber vorher muss er noch die vielen Jungfische von @troll20 zeugungsfreudigen Tieren rausfangen und an den Mann bringen


Na ein Glück, das der Nachwuchs kein Visa nach Berlin bekommt


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Sep. 2020)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Anspruch auf Alimente aus, schließlich wurden mir ja ohne mein Wissen hochschwangere Fische angedreht?  

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## troll20 (5. Sep. 2020)

Die waren doch in der Tupperdose, hast wohl alles für deine bespaßung ausgegeben


----------



## trampelkraut (5. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die waren doch in der Tupperdose,




Der war gut!


----------



## DbSam (5. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Die waren doch in der Tupperdose


Das ist aber ein totaler Insider. lol

VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (5. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein totaler Insider. lol


Ich fordere Aufklärung 

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (6. Sep. 2020)

Mit Sonne und ohne UVC.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Sep. 2020)

Gestern war er 3 mal da.
  
das erste mal hat ihn der Hund erst nach 3 min entdeckt, aber seitdem hat er den Teich fest im Blick.


----------



## koile (8. Sep. 2020)

Na ja, der Golfisch Nachwuchs schwindet, jetzt können ja wieder Schwangere __ Goldfisch einziehen .


----------



## PeBo (8. Sep. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Gestern war er 3 mal da.


Hi Roland, 
aber als Motiv für das sehr schöne Foto  war er wenigstens gut.

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2020)

koile schrieb:


> Na ja, der Golfisch Nachwuchs schwindet, jetzt können ja wieder Schwangere __ Goldfisch einziehen .


Gute Idee, bin schon fast auf dem Weg zum Roland


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Sep. 2020)

Habe gerade mit meinem Freund Markus Söder telefoniert, und durchgesetzt das Brandenburger wegen Corona nicht nach Bayern einreisen dürfen.


----------



## Opa Graskop (10. Sep. 2020)

Normaler Weise will  da auch kein Brandenburger hin


----------



## troll20 (11. Sep. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit meinem Freund Markus Söder telefoniert, und durchgesetzt das Brandenburger wegen Corona nicht nach Bayern einreisen dürfen.


Zu Spät, bin schon seit Montag da 
Aber ob die mich wieder raus lassen ohne Quarantäne


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Sep. 2020)

bei mir haben gestern wieder mal ein Bär und Wolf im Teich gewütet

der Bär hat sich zum Glück nur am wuchernden __ Nadelkraut und anderem "Wasserunkraut" ausgetobt und der Wolf war hinter eventuell aufgescheuchten Nagern her

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (11. Sep. 2020)

Ich habe heute mal den Teichgrund gesaugt, hätte ich mir glatt sparen können, da war so wenig drin das hätte auch in 3 Kaffee Filter gepasst.
Anschließend frisches Wasser eingeleitet.
Die 8000der Strömungspumpe 24/7 macht was sie soll, den Teich sauber.
Fische fressen wie verrückt, habe noch 5kg.


----------



## trampelkraut (12. Sep. 2020)

Die Badesaison geht leider langsam zu Ende, nachts kühlt das Wasser auf 20°C runter bis Mittags haben wir meist 22 - 24°C. Kommende Woche soll es ja nochmal gut warm werden.

Mein Enkel beim plantschen, ich muss immer die Haltungsnoten geben.

       
        

ach ja, und jetzt wird gegrillt!


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo,
noch ein paar Bilder von diesem wunderschönen Spätsommertag. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Sep. 2020)

...und noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Kumpel!


----------



## samorai (15. Sep. 2020)

Sollte ich fragen ob der Kumpel auch ein Cappuccino mag?   Er sitzt gerade mal schlappe 50 cm weg.


----------



## Marion412 (15. Sep. 2020)

Ich geniesse die wohl letzten heissen Sommertage und bin ein wenig Wehmütig, ich liebe den Sommer , vielleicht weil ich im Dezember geboren bin .
Alles blüht und strengt sich an, einschliesslich der Fadenalgen was ich jetzt nicht schlimm finde ,mein Wasser ist glasklar .
Die Regenbogenelritzen jagen sich seit gestern wieder durch den Teich und bekommen z.T. eine rote Färbung., konnten die Doofköppe das nicht im Frühsommer machen, falls sie laichen wird es keiner über den Winter schaffen.
Mein Freund der Laubfrosch hat die Wohnung gewechselt ,aus dem Teich in den Hügel , da ist er genau richtig , da sind auch die __ Schnecken.


----------



## PeBo (15. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Marion, es ist aber schon erstaunlich, dass dieses kleine Photovoltaikmodul so einen Wasserfall betreiben kann.
   

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kolja (16. Sep. 2020)

@PeBo 
Was ist das für ein Solarmodul? Hast du es schon länger? Und bist du zufrieden?
Im alten Teich habe ich wechselnde Erfahrungen gemacht. Zweimal war die Pumpe schon nach einere Saison kaputt.


----------



## Marion412 (16. Sep. 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> @PeBo
> Was ist das für ein Solarmodul? Hast du es schon länger? Und bist du zufrieden?
> Im alten Teich habe ich wechselnde Erfahrungen gemacht. Zweimal war die Pumpe schon nach einere Saison kaputt.


Das kleine Solarmodul steht bei mir im Hügel vom Wasserfall und betreibt ein paar kleine Solarspots die die Gräser nachts in Szene setzen @ PeBo hat ein Witzchen gemacht.


----------



## PeBo (16. Sep. 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> @PeBo
> Was ist das für ein Solarmodul? Hast du es schon länger? Und bist du zufrieden?


Hallo Andrea,
das war nur eine als Scherz gemeinte Anmerkung auf die Bilder von Marion @Marion412 (ist nur ein Ausschnitt aus einem der geposteten Bilder).

Aber ich habe bei mir auch eine Springbrunnenpumpe als Strömungspumpe im Teich liegen. Das dazugehörige Photovoltaik Modul habe ich auf dem Hausdach montiert (Kabel verlängert) um eine bessere Ausbeute zu erzielen.
Ich habe gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Fabrikat Esotec (gibt es z. B. bei Conrad).
Achte aber darauf, dass das Modul mindestens 20 Wp hat. Diese haben dann auch einen professionellen Alurahmen! Auch die Pumpe hält bei mir schon einige Jahre. Schaumstoff habe ich weggelassen. 2-3 mal im Jahr muss ich die Pumpe von irgendwelchen organischen Fäden befreien, ansonsten ist das Wartungsfrei.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kolja (17. Sep. 2020)

@PeBo 
Danke, dann sehe ich mich mal um.


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2020)

Wie es am Teich aussieht?
Keine Ahnung, die Baustelle befindet sich derzeit zwei Meter über dem Teich.

Der Baukontrolleur war heute wieder mal da, hat das Spiegelei wieder mal neugierig beäugt und mir eine Mängelrüge erteilt.
Vermutlich jedenfalls, wenn ich den Gesichtsausdruck auf dem zweiten Bild richtig beurteile:
   

Hhhm, warum auch immer ...

Dann hat heute noch der Mann meiner Frau bissel rumgepfuschelt, paar Wasserwerfer aufgestellt und sich dann auf die Nachtbaustelle verabschiedet:
   
Dann ist er irgendwann reingekommen und warf ein 'Fertsch' in den Raum.

Habe nachgeschaut, von wegen 'fertsch', der hat bloß alles wild zusammengeschmissen. 
Da muss ich nochmal ran und alles ein bißchen ordnen und schön machen ...
Da fehlt dem Mann meiner Frau einfach das richtige Händchen dafür.



Na ja, ist alles noch nicht so wie gewünscht, da ist noch ein bissel Arbeit übrig.
Eigentlich noch mehr als nur ein bissel, viel mehr. 
Also alles wie immer. 


VG Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (21. Sep. 2020)

Welch eine schöne Baustellen-Deko, auch die "knie-schonende" Unterlage fügt sich mit ihrem glänzenden Grün in die Umgebung ein


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2020)

lol

Na ja, ich gebe zu, ein paar Stunden vor dem Foto war die Baustellendeko noch attraktiver und das Kabelknäuel gewaltiger.



Ida17 schrieb:


> auch die "knie-schonende" Unterlage fügt sich mit ihrem glänzenden Grün in die Umgebung ein


Ja, solch Zeugs bekommt man von lieben Nachbarn als Unterlage für das eigentliche Geschenk überreicht ... 
Man kann versuchen es zu benutzen oder es besser gleich wegwerfen.
Hatte mich mal ausnahmsweise für Option 'a' entschieden, man ist ja höflich ...
Gegen nasse Schlammknie hat es geholfen, ansonsten kann man dem Ding beim Zerfall zusehen ...


Laut Plan sollte die Wiese eigentlich schon grüner und auch begehbar sein.
Momentan macht sie aber meiner Kopfbehaarung Konkurrenz, sagte mir mein liebes Töchterchen. 
Mit der Wiese ist es halt so wie mit dem Mann meiner Frau: da sind Pläne vergebene Liebesmüh und ein Zeitplan für die Katz ...
... so kauerte ich halt am Abhang herum.


LG Carsten


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> auch die "knie-schonende" Unterlage



so  was benutzt Mann doch net, so echte "Jungs vom Lande" haben da doch lieber dreckige Knie

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (21. Sep. 2020)

Da sollte Carsten dann mal ein Wörtchen mit dem Mann seiner Frau sprechen, wenn hier so faul rumgetrickst wird.
So geht das nicht!


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2020)

Ida17 schrieb:


> auch die "knie-schonende" Unterlage fügt sich mit ihrem glänzenden Grün


Das wird der nächste Lösung in Sachen Kunstrasen 


Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so was benutzt Mann doch net, so echte "Jungs vom Lande" haben da doch lieber dreckige Knie


Und ein cm Hornhaut als Kniescheibenersatz 


Ida17 schrieb:


> So geht das nicht!


Genau Schimpf mal ordentlich mit dem Faulen Hund, denn so richtig kommt die Baustellendoku auch noch mehr in Fahrt


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Genau Schimpf mal ordentlich mit dem Faulen Hund, denn so richtig kommt die Baustellendoku auch noch mehr in Fahrt







LG Carsten

PS:
Es gibt doch nichts zu schreiben, denn der Mann meiner Frau bringt ja nichts fertig, die alte Obernull die er ist. 

PPS:
Jedenfalls ist jetzt 'obenrum' bis auf Kleinigkeiten alles fertig. 
Und das olle Gras muss noch wachsen, zum Titel 'Rasen' wird es dieses Jahr nicht mehr reichen.
Ab jetzt ist die Baustelle wieder (und nur noch) unten.
Und genau dort ist mehr Teich.


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2020)

Und was machen die anderen Baustellen um den Teich?


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2020)

Gibt es denn solche, welche nicht zur unteren Baustelle gehören? 

VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (21. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Gibt es denn solche, welche nicht zur unteren Baustelle gehören?
> 
> VG Carsten



Ick gloob ick muss dich Mal wieder kontrollieren kommen


----------



## DbSam (21. Sep. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ick gloob ick muss dich Mal wieder kontrollieren kommen


  
Da muss ich doch noch schnell was bauen, damit die Realität nicht so sehr weit von den Bildern aus dem Photoshop abweicht ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Ida17 (23. Sep. 2020)

Moin,
zum Abschluss des Sommers noch ein paar Bilder von mir:

Sagenhafte Sicht vor ein paar Tagen bis auf 2m Tiefe
     
Mein "Nero", ein waschechter Beagle-Koi, kommt endlich ohne Futter zu meiner Hand geschwommen 
und das dicke Karashi-Mädel "Michiko" in voller Breitseite 
        

zu guter Letzt der sehr üppig wuchernde Teichrand, zum Teil lässt sich die Ufermatte nur noch erahnen:
                    

Euch einen wunderschönen Herbstanfang und mögen wir alle gut die kalte Jahreszeit meistern!


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2020)

Moin, mit 2m Tiefe ,kann ich nicht mithalten, 
aber ein paar Herbst Impressionen, kann ich beisteuern.        
                            
Mit dem Motto, dieses STUhl's wünsche ich Euch allen einen guten Tag.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Sep. 2020)

Gerd, Deine Tomaten sind die reinste Unverschämtheit
 

Edith: 2m Tiefe ist auch wirklich die absolut tiefste Stelle, da sitzt auch der BA  
Ansonsten schwanken wir zwischen 1,7m und 1,9m. Der Boden hat ein leichtes Gefälle.


----------



## koile (23. Sep. 2020)

Ich weiß, bin aber ganz Stolz darauf. 

Das ist Übrigens nur eine Tomate.


----------



## Ida17 (23. Sep. 2020)

noch viel unverschämter...


----------



## axel120470 (23. Sep. 2020)

@Ida17  schön geworden Dein Teich. Hat sich ja viel getan seit meinem Besuch letztes Jahr.

VG Axel


----------



## Ida17 (23. Sep. 2020)

Danke Axel! 

Der Teich und seine Randgestaltung sind dieses Jahr regelrecht explodiert. Trotz der hiesigen Temperaturen über den Sommer hatte ich klares Wasser und gar keine Schwebealgenprobleme, denke das liegt auch an dem guten Pflanzenwachstum, dass einfach nichts für die Algen übrig blieb. 
Für die 3. Saison also schon mal nicht schlecht


----------



## axel120470 (23. Sep. 2020)

Von mir auch mal ein paar Herbst Impressionen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2020)

bei mir sieht z.Z am teich ziemlich "traurig" aus

Foto1: fehlen immer noch über 20cm Wasser weil net regnet und selbst der Brunnen mittlerweile schwächelt

Foto2: überall am Rand muß Dreck gerupft werden (die meißten feuchtigkeitsliebenden Pflanzen dort waren eh der Trockenheit zum Opfer gefallen)

Foto3: durch die Trockenheit und dem niedrigen Wasserstand sind nach 10 Jahren auch die ganzen Stammstücke zum "Erdefesthalten" verrottet und müssen ausgetauscht werden

Foto4: hier wurde letzte Woche ein bischen __ Nadelkraut entfernt

Foto5: das bischen entfernte Nadelkraut von freien Bereich auf Foto4

Foto6: der ehemalige Rindenmulchweg zwischen Teich und Moorbeet muß auch erneuert und ehemalige Pflanzzonen am Ufer von toten Uferstauden und Brennnesselwildwuchs gesäubert werden um Platz für neues Grünzeug zu schaffen

Foto7: zwischen den langsam absterben Seerosenlaub und __ Wasserschlauch machen sich Algen über die freiwerdenen Nährstoffe her. Also die Tage Seerosen absensen und alles Laub und veralgten Wasserschlauch rausfischen

Foto8: der unterste Teil des von vor 10 Jahren mal geplanten Bachlauf muß auch weg, die Obi-Teichfolie ist eh hin. Gibt dann noch ein Gartenbeet für Muttern auf das dann halt bei längerem Regenzeiten das Wasser des restlichen Wadi läuft

Foto9: wo vor 3-4 Wochen schon entnadelkrautet wurde machen sich Mengen Lychnis flos-cucoli breit

Fot10: aber wenigstens ist der Teich nun wiedr so klar das man bis auf -1,6m (z:z halt nur -1,4m) schauen kann. Auch noch alles mit Wasserschlauch voll

Foto11: für den erneuerten Teichrand sitzten zum Glück reichlich __ Iris Lousiana Absaaten (von der roten Mutterpflanzen im Lexikon), Iris missouriensis und Iris sibirica im "Ufergraben"

Foto12: so haben bei einem "Jung vom Lande" die Knie bei Arbeitsende im Garten auszusehen

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (23. Sep. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so haben bei einem "Jung vom Lande" die Knie bei Arbeitsende im Garten auszusehen



Die lachen doch noch


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Sep. 2020)

bei den jetzigen Arbeiten kann Mann sich schon mal auf des nächstjährige Großprojekt "Teichgeneralüberholung" und dem demendsprechenden handdurchwühlen von fast 14t Waschkies einstellen

da wird dann wohl einiges an Pflanzen anfallen (alleine 13-14 der 18 Seerosen Seerosen sollen dann wieder rausfliegen da eh was ganz anderes als gekauft und daher in falschen Tiefen sitzend)

MfG Frank


----------



## Ida17 (24. Sep. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so haben bei einem "Jung vom Lande" die Knie bei Arbeitsende im Garten auszusehen


Das ist doch richtige "Man-Power", nicht so wie der Mann von Carstens Frau der sich altersgerechte Gartenutensilien anschafft


----------



## DbSam (24. Sep. 2020)

Der Kerl muss ja noch ein paar Jahre durchhalten und sich knechten lassen.
Und wenn er dauernd auf Knien vor seiner Frau steht, also da kann ich ihn verstehen. 


VG Carsten


----------



## troll20 (24. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Und wenn er dauernd auf Knien vor seiner Frau steht, also da kann ich ihn verstehen.


Ich hab ihm doch gesagt wie er es machen soll.
Eine Flasche Vorspiel von Eugen, und der Tag ist gerettet


----------



## DbSam (24. Sep. 2020)

Hhhhmmm, ich war doch gar nicht auf dem Teichtreffen ... 
Und der Mann meiner Frau hat Eugen nicht nach dem Vorspiel gefragt - weil er sich geschämt hat, die alte Flasche. 

Dafür ist er heute mit der Kamera im ganzen Garten rumgerannt und hat verwackelte Fotos geschossen - fürs Album. Hhhhmmm, als wenn dort jemand reinschauen wollte ... 
   

Eigentlich sollte er eine ordentliche Baustellenberäumung durchführen, aber genau das hat er nicht gemacht.
Das sieht ihm wieder ähnlich, der faule Kerl, der er ist.
Nun liegt der Müll halt immer noch herum ...
 


Na ja, der lernt es nie ...


VG Carsten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Okt. 2020)

Hallo, hier noch ein paar Herbstbilder von Garten und Teich. Genießt noch das schöne Herbstwetter 

LG Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (4. Okt. 2020)

... der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt, hier sind die kleinen Zöglinge für's nächste Jahr.


----------



## jolantha (5. Okt. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> hier noch ein paar Herbstbilder von Garten und Teich


Ich bin immer noch neidisch auf Deinen weißen Pavillon


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Okt. 2020)

Hi Jolantha,
 das brauchst Du nicht, er fängt jetzt fröhlich an zu rosten. Also, Arbeit wartet. 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## jolantha (6. Okt. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hi Jolantha,
> das brauchst Du nicht, er fängt jetzt fröhlich an zu rosten. Also, Arbeit wartet.
> LG
> Goldkäferchen


Dann viel Spaß beim Renovieren


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Okt. 2020)

Danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2020)

z.Z. recht nass

aber wenigstens füllt sich so der Teich wieder nach und nach

MfG Frank


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Okt. 2020)

Da es bei uns seid Tagen nur noch regnet und das Laub schon fällt inkl. unzähligen Nadeln der Fichte vom Nachbar, hab ich mir mal was einfallen lassen. Hatte ich alles noch da und könnte mir ne Menge Arbeit und Reinigung im Frühjahr ersparen. Versuch macht klug, Beregnungstest mit __ Wasserschlauch hat’s bestanden Die Technik läuft noch, aktuell trotzdem 14 Grad im Teich!


----------



## troll20 (9. Okt. 2020)

@dasHirschl 
So lange kein Wind kommt wird das gehen aber dann ist es auch schnell beim Nachbarn oder so


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Okt. 2020)

Hab das Teil unten fixiert in der Terrasse. Und, der Wind weht eigentlich immer von unten hoch... also über die Schräge... hatte aber schon überlegt, oben noch paar große Heringe in den Lehm zu hauen und das mit Kabelbinder sichern...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2020)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> hatte aber schon überlegt noch paar große Heringe in den Lehm zu hauen



so was haut Mann sich doch lieber in die Pfanne

MfG Frank


----------



## dasHirschl (9. Okt. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> so was haut Mann sich doch lieber in die Pfanne
> 
> MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Okt. 2020)

der Teich füllt sich weiter. Nächste Woche werde ich wohl an die "zentralen" Seerosen zum laubabschneiden net mehr rankommen weil wenn es so weiter regnet dann einem das Wasser wieder in die Gummistiefel läuft.
Nächstes Jahr gibt aber ja eh ne "Generalüberholung" vom Tümpelchen, da muß dann ja eh alles an Wasser/Dreck/Großteil des Grünzeugs raus

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (9. Okt. 2020)

Heute war wieder ein 12 h Tag. 
Die Pflanzen aussen am Teich sind Geschichte.
Nur noch Seerosen und die __ Thalia, dann wird Sonntag abgedeckt.

Hoffentlich ist kein Wind.


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Okt. 2020)

So sah's noch vor einer Woche bei mir aus, die letzten Tage hat's mich nicht zum Teich gezogen... . Demnächst geht der Filter auf "Winterbetrieb".


----------



## dizzzi (17. Okt. 2020)

Dieses Jahr hatte ich deutlich weniger Fadenalgen im Bachlauf . Ich musste nur 1x Fadenalgen entfernen dieses Jahr.
Wie sah es denn bei euch dieses Jahr so mit Algen aus?


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2020)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie sah es denn bei euch dieses Jahr so mit Algen aus?


Also wenn du den aktuellen Stand wirklich wissen möchtest?
Im übrigen habe ich mir jetzt einen Algenfilter zugelegt


----------



## Plätscher (17. Okt. 2020)

@troll20 
Interessant du hast wohl den ganzen Teich zum Algenfilter umgebaut, bei der Größe hast du jetzt wohl tolle Wasserwerte


----------



## Opa Graskop (17. Okt. 2020)

dizzzi schrieb:


> Wie sah es denn bei euch dieses Jahr so mit Algen aus?



Also ich hatte in diesem Jahr auch fast keine Algen im Teich.
Gruß Silvio


----------



## dasHirschl (17. Okt. 2020)

Ich auch nicht. Letztes Jahr war’s schlimmer...


----------



## Turbo (17. Okt. 2020)

Ist zwar nicht auf der Teichseite, zeigt aber, wie wenig es braucht, damit die Natur glücklich ist.
 
Einige verblühte Echinacea als Vogelparadies.
Lasst doch das ein oder andere verblühte bis zum Frühling stehen.
Lg Patrik


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2020)

Fadenalgen eigentlich schon immer sehr wenige und wenn denn nur im Bachlauf.
Die Intensität der Schwebealgen, sprich Algenbluete war dieses Jahr auf 1 1/2 Wochen geschrumpft.Bei Jahren ohne Abdeckung deutsch länger ca 3 bis 4 Wochen. 
Eventuell weil der Teich abgeckt war und eine ziemlich schnelle Erwärmung (Luft, nicht das Wasser) die höher gestellten Pflanzen schneller wachsen ließ.
"Gewächshaus Effekt", da waren zum Anfang des Jahres bei schönen Wetter durch aus 30 °C unter der Folie.
Natürlich wurde dann für zusätzliche Belüftung gesorgt.


----------



## axel120470 (17. Okt. 2020)

Ich hatte dieses Jahr auch so gut wie keine Fadenalgen. Allerdings waren es extrem viele Schwebealgen. Die letzten Jahre war mein Wasser erheblich klarer, wobei es auch dieses Jahr immer noch gut war. War aber die letzten Jahre was anderes gewöhnt.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2020)

Hallo @axel120470, hast du etwas an der Biologie "geschraubt"?

Bei mir hat ein Rieselfilter den alten Schaum Filter(Boitec 10) abgelöst.


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2020)

Plätscher schrieb:


> @troll20
> Interessant du hast wohl den ganzen Teich zum Algenfilter umgebaut, bei der Größe hast du jetzt wohl tolle Wasserwerte


Neee, nicht den ganzen Teich, nur da wo der Pflanzenfilter war ist jetzt der Algenfilter.
Aber auch die müssen bald ausziehen.


----------



## axel120470 (17. Okt. 2020)

@samorai Nein, habe gar nichts gemacht. Nur falsche UVC Röhren eingebaut. Als ich die richtigen eingebaut habe und einen Skimmer eingebaut habe wurde es besser. War aber schon recht spät im Jahr bis ich auf den Fehler mit den Röhren gekommen bin.
Gruß Axel


----------



## Tottoabs (17. Okt. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich mir jetzt einen Algenfilter zugelegt


Rene was ist das den.....ein Algenfilter ? Ich denke immer ein gut zugewachsener Bachlauf schafft die meisten Nährstoffe raus. ?
Bei mir klappt es ganz gut.


----------



## Haggard (18. Okt. 2020)

Bei mir wachsen aktuell die Fadenalgen wie Teufel... UVC ist seit 3 Wochen aus, aber das Wasser ist immer noch schön klar. Die Folie, Rohre und Steine werden langsam aber sicher grünlich. So ein kleiner Algenteppich schadet nicht und ist auch gut für Biologie und dient als Nahrungsquelle für die Lieblinge. Damit das aber im neuen Jahr nicht zu viel mit Algenteppichen wird, habe ich mir die Woche ein paar __ Wimpelkarpfen gekauft, die ich im kommenden Frühjahr einsetzen werde. Die sollen  angeblich eine kleine Putzkolonne sein... Falls nicht, es sind, in meinen Augen, sehr schöne Tiere.


----------



## troll20 (18. Okt. 2020)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Rene was ist das den.....ein Algenfilter ? Ich denke immer ein gut zugewachsener Bachlauf schafft die meisten Nährstoffe raus. ?
> Bei mir klappt es ganz gut.


Das mag schon sein, nur  würde meiner immer mehr von Pflanzen befreit. Und nun wollen sich die Algen auch mal satt füttern. Aber keine Sorge die werden heute noch geerntet.


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2020)

Hallo Axel! 


axel120470 schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre war mein Wasser erheblich klarer, wobei es auch dieses Jahr immer noch gut war.



Hinter diesem Satz kann sich das Wachstum der Fische verstecken und damit mehr Kot.
Das ist ein schleichender Prozess den man entgegen Wirken sollte.


----------



## axel120470 (18. Okt. 2020)

Ich weiß.  Deshalb wird auch ein neuer Filter kommen.


----------



## PeBo (18. Okt. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> habe ich mir die Woche ein paar __ Wimpelkarpfen gekauft


Oh toll, bitte unbedingt berichten! Ich habe diese interessanten Fische das erste Mal in einem Beitrag von @Benny337 gesehen. Er hält die Wimpelkarpfen zusammen mit Stören in seinem beeindruckenden Teich in Österreich. Schau mal in sein Fotoalbum (ist auch ein begnadeter Fotograf). 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Tottoabs (18. Okt. 2020)

Haggard schrieb:


> habe ich mir die Woche ein paar __ Wimpelkarpfen gekauft, die ich im kommenden Frühjahr einsetzen werde.


Wie groß, wie sollen die Überwintern. Was haste ausgegeben. Von Wo.

Habe zu Wimpelkarpfen schon mal irgendwo nach gefragt kanst ja da antworten.

da ist der Link:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...n-gibt-es-dazu-erfahrungen.49044/#post-576440


----------



## samorai (4. Nov. 2020)

Hallo Leute!
Wie sich die Zeiten doch ändern. 
Früher habe ich im Herbst stundenlang  mit dem Kescher bewaffnet am Teich verbracht um Blätter und Tannennadeln raus zu fischen.

Und Heute fege ich die Folie (Abdeckung) in 5 Minuten ab, natürlich dauert das zusammen rappen etwas länger, aber welch eine Arbeitserleichterung und Zeitersparnis.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (13. Nov. 2020)

Hallöchen,
noch ein paar Bilder vom Teich und Umgebung. Wunderbares Wetter hier in Oberhavel ,haben heute die letzten Erdbeeren geerntet, und das im November!
So kann's gerne weitergehen. 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Olli.P (18. Nov. 2020)

Hi,

hab hier im Thema lange nix gepostet, wird mal wieder Zeit............... 

Z.Zt. sieht's aus wie im zeitigen Frühjahr..............

Alles was abgeschnitten wurde, treibt schon wieder neu aus.......


----------



## trampelkraut (22. Nov. 2020)

Hallo, und guten Morgen!

Bilder habe ich heute keine. Ich wollte nur berichten das wir seit gestern eine 30 cm großen __ Zander im Schwimmteich haben. Er soll die vielen kleinen Goldfische die vom Filterteich über die Verrohrung rübergekommen sind dezimieren.

Ob er jetzt über den Winter viel Hunger hat wird sich im Frühjahr zeigen.


----------



## Tomy26 (22. Nov. 2020)

Guten Morgen



trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ob er jetzt über den Winter viel Hunger hat wird sich im Frühjahr zeigen



Meine Futtergäste haben da kein Problem mit der Temperatur, nur lassen sie sich so ungerne fotografieren 
das ich leider immer noch kein vernünfiges Bild habe. OK eine vernüftige Kamera fehlt auch  und Handybilder sind halt auf Entferung echt sch....

Aber wir haben 2 Eisvögel die mehrmals am Tag zum fischen kommen, bei geschätzten 2000 __ Moderlieschen sollte das auch kein Problem sein.
Ob es ein Pärchen ist weis ich nicht, glaube aber schon ! Wie gesagt sind sie sofort weg wenn sich was bewegt.
Der eine ist richtig stahlblau und hat einen kräfigen rotbraunen Bauch und der andere sieht etwas verwaschen aus und die Farben sind nicht so kräftig.


----------



## PeBo (22. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> seit gestern eine 30 cm großen __ Zander im Schwimmteich


Guten Morgen Roland, was machst du denn mit dem Zander, wenn er die Goldfische ausgerottet hat?

Also, an deiner Stelle würde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr *nackt* schwimmen gehen. Man weiß ja nie was passiert 

Gruß Peter


----------



## troll20 (22. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur berichten das wir seit gestern eine 30 cm großen __ Zander im Schwimmteich haben. Er soll die vielen kleinen Goldfische die vom Filterteich über die Verrohrung rübergekommen sind dezimieren.


Na zu mindest sollte er dann im nächsten Herbst reif für den Räucherofen sein. Aber die Goldfische entschieden dezimieren 
Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Turbo (22. Nov. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Also, an deiner Stelle würde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr *nackt* schwimmen gehen. Man weiß ja nie was passiert



Hihi....  da hat er dann das Geschenk.  
  
Wir hatten heute Bodenfrost und Meersicht.  (Ähm.. Nebelmeer)


----------



## samorai (22. Nov. 2020)

He Roland, würde mir den __ Zander groß ziehen, NG macht es vor. 
Ihre großen Stoere haben schließlich die Aufgabe den Dreck zu den Sediment Fallen zu wedeln.


----------



## Haggard (24. Nov. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Hallo, und guten Morgen!
> 
> Bilder habe ich heute keine. Ich wollte nur berichten das wir seit gestern eine 30 cm großen __ Zander im Schwimmteich haben. Er soll die vielen kleinen Goldfische die vom Filterteich über die Verrohrung rübergekommen sind dezimieren.
> 
> Ob er jetzt über den Winter viel Hunger hat wird sich im Frühjahr zeigen.



Ich habe 2 Flußbarsche im Teich mit 15-20cm. Die kommen im Frühjahr raus, da ich keine __ Kleinfische mehr einsetzen kann.Die letzten Gründlinge wurde teures Barschfutter. 
Als Geburtenkontrolle funktionieren die Tiere super.


----------



## dizzzi (28. Nov. 2020)

So, die Saison 2020 habe ich heute offiziell beendet. Fische haben bereits seit 5 Tagen nichts mehr bekommen. Falls Sie Hunger kriegen müssen Sie Algen lutschen.
Filter und UVC gereinigt. Das war es.

Hoffe inständigst das 2021 besser wird. 2020 war totale ********...

Wünsche euch allen das ihr gesund bleibt.

Grüsse us Kölle


----------



## PeBo (1. Dez. 2020)

Heute am meteorologischen Winteranfang hat der Winter schon ordentlich zugeschlagen:
  

Das Laubschutznetz ist durch die Schneelast nach unten gezogen worden. Ich hoffe dass das Netz das aushält.

Gruß Peter


----------



## axel120470 (1. Dez. 2020)

Bei mir sieht es ähnlich aus.
Irgendjemand hat draußen so ein weißes Zeugs verteilt.....wenn ich den erwische.
  

VG Axel


----------



## troll20 (1. Dez. 2020)

Also Leute ich Warne euch, behaltet den sch... blos bei euch.
Sollte es euch einfallen auch etwas zu mir zu schicken, dann pack ich mir den Hänger voll und bringe das Zeugs zu euch zurück.


Oder ich geh in meine Höhle und warte bis es von alleine wieder weg geht


----------



## axel120470 (1. Dez. 2020)

Renè, dann kannste bald losfahren mit Deinem Hänger, ich hab nämlich die weiße Pracht in Richtung NordOst geschickt, ganz knapp an Carsten vorbei, der bekommt bestimmt noch genug davon lol.

VG Axel

PS.: Bekommst auch einen schönen


----------



## Ida17 (1. Dez. 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> ich hab nämlich die weiße Pracht in Richtung NordOst geschickt, ganz knapp an Carsten vorbei, der bekommt bestimmt noch genug davon


Schäm Dich, Axel 
Jetzt muss des Carstens arme Frau wie Schnee schippen und das ganz ohne wärmenden Muff, denn der Mann von Carstens Frau hat den mit Sicherheit noch nicht fertig


----------



## DbSam (1. Dez. 2020)

lol
Jaa, nee, nichts ist fertig ...
Der Mann von meiner Frau, der stand in den letzten Tagen immer draußen und hat bei klirrenden Minusgraden neues Holzzeugs gesägt, gehobelt, gefräst und geschliffen.
Der hat gefroren wie verrückt und sah aus wie Sau.
Und dreckig war er auch noch ...

Verleimen kann er dann drin erledigen, denn der Leim braucht es doch wärmer.

Mit Muff stricken wird da nichts.
Da muss halt meine liebe Frau, wenn sie mit dem Schneeschieber in der Hand auf Schneewache steht, ohne Muff auskommen.
Ich darf halt bloß nicht vergessen, sie ab und zu wieder reinzuholen ... 


VG Carsten

PS:
Heute früh war es hier auch schon ein bissel weiß, aber zum Glück nur wenig von dem Zeugs.
Habe daher meine liebe Frau dann weiter auf Arbeit schicken können ...


----------



## axel120470 (4. Dez. 2020)

Und schon wieder hat Frau Holle die Betten geschüttelt 

          

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2020)

Hy Axel, du hast da glaube ich, etwas falsch gemacht.
Dieses weiße Pulver legt man in eine kleine Linie und inhaliert das durch die __ Nase.
Ein verteilen im Garten ist a) rausgeschmissenes Geld, und b) zieht das unweigerlich die Aufmerksamkeit der Rennleitung auf sich.
Dann lieber dieses Schwarze Pulver in heißem Wasser aufgelöst. Das ist erlaubt und gut für so vieles.


----------



## samorai (4. Dez. 2020)

He Axel! 


axel120470 schrieb:


> ich hab nämlich die weiße Pracht in Richtung NordOst geschickt,



Das Paket ist wohl ein Irrlaeufer, hier kommt einfach nix an.


----------



## troll20 (4. Dez. 2020)

Doch Ron, gestern war hier was.
Hat aber für eine Line nicht gereicht.
Drum hab ich es in ein Blatt eingewickelt und überlege nun wann ich das rauche.


----------



## axel120470 (4. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Dieses weiße Pulver legt man in eine kleine Linie und inhaliert das durch die __ Nase.



Nun ja, habe ich gemacht, zumindest so ähnlich.




samorai schrieb:


> Das Paket ist wohl ein Irrlaeufer, hier kommt einfach nix an.



Kann ja auch nicht. Ich habe heute ne kräftige Ladung mit zum Zahnarzt genommen. Der hat das verflüssigt und mir gespritzt . Bin jetzt noch ganz high 

Und der Rest ist beim René der ja gerade 


troll20 schrieb:


> überlege nun wann ich das rauche.



Da bleibt für den Ron halt nichts mehr übrig, sorry.
Bei der nächsten Lieferung Schnee denke ich an Dich 

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2020)

Na endlich haben sich die Qualm Wolken vom René verzogen.


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

In Waltrop auch bei 5° Luft


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Na endlich haben sich die Qualm Wolken vom René verzogen.
> Anhang anzeigen 220712


So langsam reißt es hier auch auf. Aber die Temperatur hängt weiter bei 4° in der Luft und 6° am Teichboden.
Mal sehen was ich heute dagegen machen kann.


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Mal sehen was ich heute dagegen machen kann.



Du kannst baden gehen und etwas von deinen 37° abgeben


----------



## samorai (5. Dez. 2020)

Und nicht die Fotos vergessen!


----------



## troll20 (5. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Und nicht die Fotos vergessen!



So der Anfang ist gemacht 
    
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die Pinguine und Eisbären zum baden überreden. Damit sie das Wasser aufheizen. Und dabei nicht die Fische fressen. 

Aber erstmal Pause


----------



## axel120470 (5. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Aber erstmal Pause



Moin, ebenso - erstmal Kaffeepause
 

VG
Axel


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2020)

Hi Carsten,

einen Muff stricken?

geht doch auch einfacher. Einfach die Katze auf links wenden

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> einen Muff stricken?
> 
> ...


So sieht es bei uns aus, trostlos alles schläft. Willi


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> einen Muff stricken?
> 
> ...


Und wie machste das, Kopf ab und drehen oder fängste vom Schwanz an oder noch anders? Katzenfell soll ja sehr warm sein. Willi


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Dez. 2020)

Hi Willi,

keine Ahnung wie genau das einst bei "Samstag Nacht" "Jean Pütz" in seiner Bastelstunde" machen wollte

MfG Frank


----------



## Knipser (5. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Frank!
Hoffentlich isst er die nicht, wäre doch zu schade. Der einzigste, der sich darüber freuen würde, wäre mein Hund. Willi


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Dez. 2020)

Hallo, ihr seid einfach nur 
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Dez. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo, ihr seid einfach nur
> LG
> Goldkäferchen



halt depremierte Männer in Coronazeiten


----------



## Goldkäferchen (6. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,
damit man mal was Erfreuliches sieht, es blüht immer nochwas! Und.... der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt. 
Bleibt gesund!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knipser (7. Dez. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> damit man mal was Erfreuliches sieht, es blüht immer nochwas! Und.... der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt.
> Bleibt gesund!
> LG
> ...


Hallo Goldkäferchen!
Ja, da haste recht, noch 14 Tage und die Tage werden wider länger; dann gehts den Frühling entgegen. Freue mich schon.  Willi


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Dez. 2020)

morgendlicher Blick aus dem Fenster 

  

*Wann wird es endlich wieder Sommer*


----------



## axel120470 (8. Dez. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> morgendlicher Blick aus dem Fenster


Abendlicher Blick auf die Baustelle 
    

VG Axel


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Dez. 2020)

axel120470 schrieb:


> Abendlicher Blick auf die Baustelle
> Anhang anzeigen 220778 Anhang anzeigen 220777
> 
> VG Axel



Das lobe ich mir, du arbeitest bis spät in den Abend mit Beleuchtung. Carsten die alte Pfeife würde schon 2 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang auf dem Sofa liegen und nach Bier rufen. Seine arme Frau macht schon was mit.


----------



## axel120470 (8. Dez. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> Das lobe ich mir, du arbeitest bis spät in den Abend mit Beleuchtung. Carsten die alte Pfeife würde schon 2 Stunden vor Sonnenuntergang auf dem Sofa liegen und nach Bier rufen. Seine arme Frau macht schon was mit.



Mal ganz ehrlich Roland, in dem Fall würde ich gern mit Carsten tauschen. lol


----------



## DbSam (8. Dez. 2020)

Ja, hier, ich ...
Hatte jemand nach mir gerufen? 


VG Carsten

PS:
Ich kann ja die Nachtbaustellenbilder vom Mann meiner Frau nicht posten.
Da wird ja nur gelästert, von wegen dschidschoriengrienes  Kniekisssen und so ... lol


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,
nachdem der __ Fischreiher den kleinen Shubunki so zugerichtet hat, sieht der Teich jetzt so aus.
Nicht schön, aber effektiv.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## dasHirschl (12. Dez. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem der __ Fischreiher den kleinen Shubunki so zugerichtet hat, sieht der Teich jetzt so aus.
> Nicht schön, aber effektiv.
> 
> ...



Konntest den Fisch retten?


----------



## Knipser (12. Dez. 2020)

Goldkäferchen schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nachdem der __ Fischreiher den kleinen Shubunki so zugerichtet hat, sieht der Teich jetzt so aus.
> Nicht schön, aber effektiv.
> 
> ...


Hallo Goldkäferchen!
Sehe ich da Schnüre? Wenn das welche sind, wirst Du ruhe haben. Bestimmt.  Willi


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2020)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo Goldkäferchen!
> Sehe ich da Schnüre? Wenn das welche sind, wirst Du ruhe haben. Bestimmt.  Willi


Hallo,
ja, ich hatte auch schon vorher Angelschnur über den Teich gespannt, aber der __ Reiher hat wahrscheinlich vom Teichrand aus zugehackt. Jetzt ist es besser, hab ihn nicht mehr gesehen! 

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Goldkäferchen (12. Dez. 2020)

dasHirschl schrieb:


> Konntest den Fisch retten?


Hallo Hirschl,
leider hat er es nicht geschafft, siehe auch mein Thread : Hilfe, mein Fisch ist verletzt.

LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Knipser (13. Dez. 2020)

Frühling warte nicht so lange.  Willi


----------



## jolantha (14. Dez. 2020)

Bei mir ist die Hälfte des Teiches mit Laub bedeckt, muß ich wieder abkeschern . 
Der Wald schmeißt immer noch runter.


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Hälfte des Teiches mit Laub bedeckt, muß ich wieder abkeschern .
> Der Wald schmeißt immer noch runter.


Hallo Anne!
Keschern ist angesagt, Du Ärmste - muss ich auch.  Willi


----------



## troll20 (14. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Hälfte des Teiches mit Laub bedeckt, muß ich wieder abkeschern .
> Der Wald schmeißt immer noch runter.


Du musst den Bäumen nur sagen: wenn sie damit nicht aufhören kommt die pöse Motorsäge. Hat bei meinen Nachbarn auch geholfen. 
Nun sind 1200m² gerodet


----------



## Knipser (14. Dez. 2020)

Unser Laub geht zur Hälfte zum Nachbarn rüber, dafür schickt er seine Hälfte zu uns rüber - ist das gemein!  Willi


----------



## Knipser (15. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Hälfte des Teiches mit Laub bedeckt, muß ich wieder abkeschern .
> Der Wald schmeißt immer noch runter.


Hallo!
Unser Kirschbaum hat aufgegeben er hat gemerkt, dass ich nur mit der Harke da stehe, vor lauter Wut, hat er den Rest zum Nachbarn geblasen. Danach hat Nachbars Baum seinen Mist zu Uns rüber geschickt. Aber jetzt sind wir fertig.  Willi


----------



## jolantha (15. Dez. 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hat bei meinen Nachbarn auch geholfen.
> Nun sind 1200m² gerodet


Wozu sollte das gut sein ?? Darf man das überhaupt noch ?


----------



## troll20 (15. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wozu sollte das gut sein ?? Darf man das überhaupt noch ?


Leider ja, wenn man ein Haus drauf bauen will. Warum dazu jedoch das ganze Grundstück geräumt werden musste ?????


----------



## Knipser (18. Dez. 2020)

jolantha schrieb:


> Wozu sollte das gut sein ?? Darf man das überhaupt noch ?


Wenn die Stadt das genehmigt, darf man das.  Willi


----------



## PeBo (19. Dez. 2020)

So sieht es bei mir im Winter aus. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch vorstellen, es wäre 20 Grad wärmer und den Glühwein durch einen Caipirinha ersetzen — dann ist das Leben leichter zu ertragen.

Gruß Peter

PS: Wann wird es wieder Sommer?


----------



## Knipser (19. Dez. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 220868
> So sieht es bei mir im Winter aus. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch vorstellen, es wäre 20 Grad wärmer und den Glühwein durch einen Caipirinha ersetzen — dann ist das Leben leichter zu ertragen.
> 
> Gruß Peter
> ...


  Frühling wo bist du? 14° plus ist schon in Waltrop ganz gut aber er ist es noch nicht - leider.   Willi


----------



## Turbo (19. Dez. 2020)

Der Teich sieht immer noch gleich aus. Da lohnt die Foto nicht.
Aber das Foto von heute Nachmittag möchte ich Euch nicht vorenthalten.


----------



## Knipser (23. Dez. 2020)

Ich fang da mal an.


----------



## PeBo (23. Dez. 2020)

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, es gibt doch bereits https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wie-sieht-es-2020-an-euren-teichen-aus.50448/

Wenn ich mir Sommerbilder von Teichen anschauen möchte, so kann ich das dort!

PS: Auch von den Jahren davor gibt es entsprechende Themen.


----------



## troll20 (23. Dez. 2020)

Kann ja evtl ein Admin verschieben.


----------



## Knipser (23. Dez. 2020)

PeBo schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht, es gibt doch bereits https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/wie-sieht-es-2020-an-euren-teichen-aus.50448/
> 
> Wenn ich mir Sommerbilder von Teichen anschauen möchte, so kann ich das dort!
> 
> PS: Auch von den Jahren davor gibt es entsprechende Themen.


Danke für Deine Ordnungsliebe



troll20 schrieb:


> Kann ja evtl ein Admin verschieben.


Dane für Deine Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Annett (23. Dez. 2020)

Erledigt 
Frohe Weihnachten!!


----------



## troll20 (23. Dez. 2020)

Annett schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten!!


Wünschen wir euch auch


----------



## Knipser (23. Dez. 2020)

Jetzt kommt erstmal der warme Winter
und dann der kalte Frühling - verdrehte Welt.  Gruß Willi

Und das am Heiligen Abend. Sumpfdotter Blume    Frohe Weihnacht.  Willi


----------



## samorai (27. Dez. 2020)

Hallo!
Sind eure Teich Abdeckung noch an Ort und Stelle?
Meine Folien Abdeckung wackelt bei diesen Wind wie das Wasser der Augsburger Puppenkiste. lol


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Sind eure Teich Abdeckung noch an Ort und Stelle?
> Meine Folien Abdeckung wackelt bei diesen Wind wie das Wasser der Augsburger Puppenkiste. lol


Ja meine Winterfeste Verkleidung am Filter wackelt auch.  Willi


----------



## axel120470 (27. Dez. 2020)

Wie gut das bei mir nichts wackeln kann, hab keine Abdeckung. 
Obwohl , wenn die Baustellenabdeckung auch zählt: Ich höre Sie , wenn der Wind mit ihr spielt, aber sie steht noch an Ort und Stelle  

Viele Grüße 
Axel


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Ich fürchte auch keinen Sturm beim Filter nicht, da müssten schon 10 Zentner bei kleiner Angriffsfläche bewegt werden.  Willi


----------



## Knipser (27. Dez. 2020)

Noch haben Wir keinen Sturm in Waltrop aber sehr stark windig, ich schätze so 70kmh aus Südwest. Willi


----------



## troll20 (27. Dez. 2020)

Noch ist alles an seinem Platz fest gefroren.
Bei Lufttemperatur von 1° 
Wind ist aber auch erst bei ca. 40 km/h
Wasser hält sich wacker bei knapp über 8°
Wenn man jetzt wüsste ob der Carsten mit seinem __ unken Recht hat, dann würde ich ihn sicherheitshalber auf die Abdeckung setzen. Und seine Arme Frau von der Schneewache befreien.


----------



## Biko (28. Dez. 2020)

samorai schrieb:


> Sind eure Teich Abdeckung noch an Ort und Stelle?


Meine Winter-Abdeckfolie hat den ersten Winter-Sturm recht unbeeindruckt überstanden. Da sie direkt am Wasser aufliegt hält sie durch Adhäsion auch Windböen mit 90Km/h stand.
Heute Nacht ist dafür alles andere bei mir im Garten herumgeflogen (Töpfe, Gießkannen und sogar Gartensessel)


----------



## Turbo (28. Dez. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Heute Nacht ist dafür alles andere bei mir im Garten herumgeflogen (Töpfe, Gießkannen und sogar Gartensessel)


Sturmwichteln ist doch immer das schönste. Alles was man nicht mehr braucht rausstellen. Mal schauen wer es bekommt.


----------



## Knipser (29. Dez. 2020)

Biko schrieb:


> Meine Winter-Abdeckfolie hat den ersten Winter-Sturm recht unbeeindruckt überstanden. Da sie direkt am Wasser aufliegt hält sie durch Adhäsion auch Windböen mit 90Km/h stand.
> Heute Nacht ist dafür alles andere bei mir im Garten herumgeflogen (Töpfe, Gießkannen und sogar Gartensessel)


Hallo bei Uns in Waltrop warens ca 80kmh, bisschen Sorge hatte ich mit dem   hier. Aber es ging alles gut - der starke Wind hat sich gelegt, aber 12 Zentner wolle erst umgeschmissen werden.    Gruß Willi


----------



## Biko (29. Dez. 2020)

Turbo schrieb:


> Sturmwichteln ist doch immer das schönste.


 ja, aber das habe ich alles nicht bestellt! 
Zumindest der Gartensessel ist seinem rechtmäßigen Besitzer retourniert worden


----------

